# Prostate Cancer - not finished yet! Next chapter starting...



## UncleNorm

Good afternoon dear friends, one and all! I wanna tell you a story...

On 4th December of last year, Derek (Hampshireman) told us of his prostate cancer and how it was going to be dealt with. I remember following Derek's thread closely. I even added a post to his thread because I had just started the same 'journey' and recognised so many points as Derek acquainted us with them...

As Derek said, _*"I have been questioned a few times as to why I have gone public on this since diagnosed back in the autumn. Several people, good friends and acquaintances thought it should be a private issue."

Derek continued, "My point is that I had none of the classic symptoms. I can drink several pints on a night and not have to get up through the night for a pee and still do even now. It was found by blood samples taken every 6 months since I had a "well man" exam at 65 when my GP recommended it.

"If I was say 10 years younger they would treat it rather than operate as it can affect your 'life style' as they put it. My wife and I would rather have me safe and healthy than worry about our sex life.

"Several chaps I have spoken to have since gone and started PSA tests and all so far are clear, but how else can you find out?"*_

Yes, indeed, how else CAN you find out?

Thank you, Derek for your openness and inspiration!

And so it is with me...

NO SYMPTOMS! That's me! My first 'happy accident' is having diabetes. I have blood sugars taken every 6 months. But every 12 months, come May, because of my family history - 5 dead from cancer - I have asked for my PSA to be done. Last November, out of the blue, 2nd 'happy accident', the lady taking my blood asked if I wanted my PSA checking, 6 months early. Her reasoning was simply, "Why not?" But it was this result that caught the eye (3rd happy accident) of the lady locum doctor who had me to the local Urology Department within 10 days. A PSA of 4 is OK; but 5.6, then 6.4, then 7.9, then 9.0... AuntieSandra and I didn't need telling what was going on!

Since April, I have had tests and scans. 24 May, we returned from the Newbury Show to be told _*"The tests have confirmed the presence of cancer in the prostate. It has been caught early, is well contained, moderately aggressive and very curable."*_

Today is Decision-Day. With much support from Family and Friends, _*I have decided to have 'open' surgery, as distinct from key-hole surgery. The idea is to remove the entire prostate, complete with the cancerous cells contained within. At the same time, the surgeon will remove the associated lymph nodes. The MRI scan I had a few weeks ago suggested that there was no cancer in my bones, nor in the lymph nodes "as far as we can see". The scan might be only 80% accurate, so to remove the 20% chance of something being missed, we'll have the lot out. If the surgery fails, or if there is a recurrence, then radiotherapy can still be tried.*_

The procedure will take place at Castle Hill Hospital, Cottingham, near Hull. It will be a Tuesday, probably late September, date to be finalised.

Good news... we can still go to the Global!! 
Good news... we can still help "artona" to do our Grange Park rally, near S****horpe, 9 - 14 September. Places available!!
Bad news... we have had to withdraw from the Lincoln Season Finale.

So watch this space... and for anyone remotely interested, here's the message I put forward on Derek's thread last December...

_*I'm not ashamed to share my stories if, by doing so, I make just one person, male or female, think again about their well-being and make a correct decision. A suitable motto might be... *_

"Don't delay - do it today!"

Edit: for anyone just finding this thread, I go into Castle Hill Hospital on Monday, 20 September, for my operation on Tuesday, 21st. I should be in for 5 - 7 days and out of action for around 6 weeks. It's the result that counts.


----------



## seamusog

Hope the op goes well norm,best of luck and a speedy recovery.
seamus.


----------



## locovan

Exactly-- so glad you have listened to your own advice. :wink: 
You know you have made the right decision and talking about it helps you and everyone around you to know what you are thinking and feeling and that is a great help.
They wont have to worry about what they can and cant say in your presence.
Good-luck with the Operation and let us know how you get on.
You have enough courage to beat this :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm

Thanks Seamus! :wink:

Thanks also Mavis! "_*You have enough courage to beat this" *_ I'm just following your lead! :wink:


----------



## Hobbyfan

I have a PSA test once a year. There are two main forms of prostate cancer. One is quite aggressive but the other one is containable.

I have two friends with the latter and the doctor tells them that they'll die of old age before the cancer kills them.

It's a timely warning though, it's amazing how many just ignore this simple test that your GP can do in minutes. Take a blood sample that is, with the result coming a few days later.

The PSA test isn't infallible though. Another chum had a poor result and went through all the unpleasantness of the plumbing examination only to be told that all was clear.

Any man reaching sixty, should have one annually.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thanks for the posting Norm.
My grandad and dad were sufferers Grandad died with it , dad had it removed 15 years ago and is now 79 and fit as a flee.

I had a customer pass away with it because as he put it, the examination was undignified.


Caught early, all removed and a positive attitude.

Well done and all the best.

Dave p


----------



## bognormike

Hi Norm - hope it all goes well, we know here what it's like waiting around and worrying :!:


----------



## Jennifer

One of the more interesting and intelligent topics on this Forum. Ladies too, do not put off till tomorrow, something that you should be investigating today. "If only's" do not always give you a better lifestyle.

Thanks Uncle Norm for sharing this with us

Jenny


----------



## bigbazza

Well done Uncle Norm, good luck.  

How can you lose with such a positive attitude?
We have one  hell of an army on here.


----------



## cypsygal

Wishing you continued good fortune


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Norman

I caught your email a little while ago.

What a fantastic post! I love people who stare illness in the face, and say "sod you!"

Needless to say, hope everything goes well, etc etc. See you in a couple of weeks  

Gerald


----------



## Telbell

Thanks for sharing that Uncle Norm- best wishes for the future.


----------



## summers

Thank you Norman for sharing this with us. These simple tests - the PSA and the faeces test are there for us and should not be ignored.

Obviously we all hope things go well for you with the surgery and we know Sandra will be alongside you and looking after you each step of the way.

Regards to you both.

Peter


----------



## Suenliam

All the best with the op. Uncle Norm. and all the best for a long, healthy and happy future - with your attitude to life then you can't fail    

Sue


----------



## hippypair

Hi Norman,
thanks for your informative post,this should serve as a warning to us all to have regular checks.

As the song goes < Always look on the bright side of life>

Best wishes,see you at the Global.

Regards Terry.


----------



## Spacerunner

summers said:


> Thank you Norman for sharing this with us. These simple tests - the PSA and the faeces test are there for us and should not be ignored.
> 
> Obviously we all hope things go well for you with the surgery and we know Sandra will be alongside you and looking after you each step of the way.
> 
> Regards to you both.
> 
> Peter


I think you spelt 'faces' wrong........what is this test?

Uncle Norm, what a positive attitude. I',ve 'met' some courageous people on this forum and you are another.

Hurry up and get this mission sorted and back in the driving seat.

And no 'nurse-baiting'! :wink:


----------



## Jezport

Glad to see you are positive, and so you should be! As you caught it early and that is a big thing. With your attitude cancer doesn't stand a chance.

See you at Hatton

All the best 'The Jezports'


----------



## pippin

Face up to having the faeces test - a bit undignified but better than having bowel cancer.


----------



## DustyR

Hi Norm

Thanks for sharing that with us, as a result of the previous post on here I have been for the PSA test twice now and all ok.

However on similar theme I was called for colonoscopy ( no symptoms ) and they found and removed polyp on the bowel although not cancerous at that time could very well have developed into something more serious, another reason not to miss the screening tests now on offer.


----------



## erneboy

Sorry to hear that Norm. Good luck and best wishes, Alan.


----------



## Hezbez

Thank you for sharing this on the open forum.
We'll both be sending positive thoughts your way.

Take care of each other.


----------



## rowley

Best wishes Norm. I went for the brachytherapy route as I did not want to take time off work. PSA levels are now ok.


----------



## clianthus

Glad you've made your decision Norm. Hope all goes well for you.

See you in a couple of weeks at the Global.


----------



## SanDel

Hi UncleNorm

On the 27th July I was informed that I have protate cancer, just stopped at the the hospital on the way to France with grandkids.
Came as a bit of a shock! My case is up for review tomorrow, so I shall be waiting for the phone to ring.
When they say the words cancer to you your brain seems to switch of. Th e doc did say about removing the prostate.
As we fulltime we need to be told so we can get some bricks and mortar sorted.
Hope all goes well with you, and if you get the chance do keep us informed. 

Deryck


----------



## bill

This subject has come up quite a few times and quite rightly too.

The more stories we hear about the benefit of early diagnosis being a good thing because of the increase of the possibility of successful treatment the better.

I caught mine early, had it 'managed' for a while, the cancer grade increased which has led to five months in implants in the tummy followed by radio therapy which starts next week.

I think I've said it on here before, the indignity of the 'finger' and the biopsies gives us men a fighting chance and it's better than being dead.

Best wishes for the operation.

bill


----------



## Codfinger

Hope all goes well for you Norm, 
I spent a very unpleasant afternoon In Bournemouth hospital having cameras and stuff shoved where they have no right to be .......am not looking forward to my next visit to the bathroom


----------



## doug285

All the best Norm, I am sure you will be the winner.

It just so happens that yesterday I had to visit the doctor for a BP check which turned out to be ok, but without any prompting from me he gave me the form to take to the hospital to have a blood test for all the usual things, and included a prostate check.

My journey into the unknown starts as soon as I can get my head round the 12 hour fasting business necessary before the blood test.

Norm, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you, me, and all those who have been diagnosed with this unfortunate problem.


----------



## artona

Our best wishes Norm. You are handling this so very well. Any help you know we are close mate

stew


----------



## Rapide561

*Op*

Norm - sorry to read of your "news", but great to hear the positive attidude, "sod off illness". I am coming to my friend's house in Anlaby in October, so get the kettle on.

Those that read early birds will know I went to the emergency doctor on Tuesday after finding a lump "down below". It turned out to be nothing much, but the key is getting to the docs early and also, never to be embarassed about getting your kit off at the docs. If you have not had a check recently, get it done.

Russell


----------



## UncleNorm

*The day is 21 September!*

Wow! What a wonderful response! Thank you so much! 

Let's be clear... I have not 'gone public' for the sake of it or to get lots of praise and compliments. I have done so because, as Derek Hampshireman found out, many people think such knowledge and events should stay private. Like Derek, I disagree intensely, as do most of the respondents on here.

I think it's vital that people get used to the idea of talking about cancer... not the big C... it's cancer! Get used to calling it that. Get used to talking about it with friends and family. Get used to the idea that, if caught early, some cancers can be cured. If lumps and bumps are not investigated immediately, if they are ignored in the belief that they will go away, then problems might just be awaiting round the corner.

Well done Russell for getting yourself checked out. It must be a great feeling when that 'good' news is received. As has been said previously... "Don't delay - do it today!"

_*And finally, my surgeon's secretary phoned this morning to offer me a vacancy at the Castle Hill Hospital, on Tuesday 21 September. It's just as well I've withdrawn from Lincoln! I don't think I'll be ready for that! *_

Hey, Russell, let us know when you're coming to Anlaby. You can park on our drive and plug in if you wish. The kettle is always on. Speak to Mavis, she's been before! 8)

Thanks again, everyone. Keep spreading the word. :wink:


----------



## pippin

Fully agree with the "GET DOWN TO THE DOC QUICK" the moment you think something is wrong.

Men are notorious for not doing so.

About ten years ago I found a lump in a lymph node in my neck.

Did I hang around hoping it would go away?

Did I bl**dy h*ll.

Luckily it turned out to be nothing.

As did the lump on one of my testes four years ago, but was I embarrassed by the doctors palpating my scrotum?

Nope, too worried about what it might be for that to even enter my mind.

Another time due (as it turned out) to a bladder stone was I bothered at the thought of a urethral catheter being inserted by female or male nurses?

I think you know the answer by now.

Medics have seen and done it all before.

Embarrassment is fleeting, health problems may well not be.

Don't even *think* it will go away - it might not.

GET DOWN TO THE SURGERY!


----------



## gdleeds

Must agree with your actions of being open, it shows us men that we have to be aware, also I found it a great way of releasing emotions with regards to my blog about Fiona.

Wishing you a quick and healthy recovery

Graham


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Norman, 

Thanks for your openness, it makes you think when you realise just how prevalent this disease is. 

I have been peeing all night since a young man. So getting up twice last night and each time desperate to go is nothing new. 

Fortunately I have had many blood tests over the last couple of years and most recently because of the heart fluctuations and each time I cam coming back clear. 

Will be thinking of you when the op comes around. 

Best regards 

Chris, Claire, Eleanor and of course Meg!


----------



## Helgamobil

My husband has just been through this awful discovery process and radical prostatectomy surgery.
If you guys do nothing else, get a PSA test done and then another one a month or so later - if there is any rise in PSA, insist on a biopsy.

For wives and partners - you will need every bit as much support as your man. Tell people, talk to people, get informed and be ready for the hard work to rebuild your man's confidence after surgery. There are some pretty difficult bits, but some funny times too....


----------



## Hezbez

At what age should men start to take more of an interest/have an awareness of their prostrate and associated bladder habits?


----------



## Helgamobil

If you have absolutely no symptoms, but have any family history of prostate cancer (grandfather, father, brother, cousin), start having the PSA blood tests from the age of 40 - it can strike at any time, even in young men. 

If you have no symptoms and no family history, perhaps start having the PSA blood tests in your 50's and certainly before you are 60.

If you have symptoms - go right now and have the PSA blood tests.

PSA test is not conclusive, and can indicate other prostate problems which may also need medical attention, but it is the best we have at the moment.

Get it done.


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Uncle Norm

I'm standing with you

You will prevail

O


----------



## Helgamobil

One thing all you guys can do is to eat tomatoes, in every possible form including tomato sauce on your food (sorry girls, it really is good for them) or take a supplement called Lycopene (tomato extract), eat broccoli and all the foods which have anti-oxidants, and avoid animal fats/saturated fats. Do the research. 

To date the only supplement I have heard any really sound feedback on, is Lycopene - and this from a guy with prostate cancer which is now in remission.


----------



## jhelm

I have written openly about my experience with this on a couple of other threads, one just today. I want to mention that along with the basic PSA test there is another test called the free PSA test check it out on the internet. The two tests combined gives one a much better result and can save unnecessary biopsies. In my opinion the digital rectal exam though necessary is the least affective test as it only shows up something that has created a lump and therefore somewhat advanced. For those reluctant to have it, it's no big deal, just do it.


----------



## jhelm

Hezbez said:


> At what age should men start to take more of an interest/have an awareness of their prostrate and associated bladder habits?


40 men have though died from it earlier.


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Uncle Norm,

Have just spotted this thread, your attitude and mater of fact way of telling your story is great, at the other end of the scale a dear friend of ours in Southend has been having a terrible time coping with his Prostate cancer, unlike yourself the word cancer for him threw him into a panic and he has become very depressed and withdrawn. 
I think being open and up front about any condition is the first step to getting past it. 

We are down the road a little from you but if there is anything we can do to help just call

You too Sandra and Katie xxx

Blessings
Tina & Glenn


----------



## UncleNorm

Good early morning!

Letter received yesterday from Castle Hill Hospital, near Hull. 2 dates given...

Friday, 10 September, pre-assessment at a clinic at the hospital;

Monday, 20 September, tea-time admittance to Ward 15 at the hospital. I guess they want me there early for my 'procedure' on 21 September. Prostate and associated lymph nodes to be removed. As long as they get all the cancer out without leakage, I'm sure we can cope with the aftermath. :roll: 8)


----------



## locovan

A months wait then-- thats how it goes always another wait- but as long as you get good results then the wait will be OK--keep thinking positive --Goodluck Norman, always thinking of you. :wink:


----------



## asprn

Norman,

I have only just seen this thread, and I don't know why I've missed it.

Being open like this can only be positive - for you, for Sandra, and for others reading about your challenges - and as you've said, may save one or more lives.

All the very best when the time comes, and meantime, I wish you strength as you prepare for it.

Best wishes,

Dougie.


----------



## relay

Sorry, UncleNorm, I've only just spotted this. Wishing you the very best for the 21st Sept. I'm certain everything will go well for you and AuntieSandra. Just take good care of yourself and keep up that positive outlook - and a photo of "Your Coral" in view all through your recovery then you'll soon be back out enjoying her 
very best wishes
-H


----------



## Foxfire

*Speedy recovery*

I wish you that all goes well for you and wish you a speedy recovery.

I am living with cancer too, but mine is sadly not curable, so I am looking on the bright side of life whilst I still can.

Right now, I am looking for a clean Peugot Boxer Symphony or similar to fulfil my ambitions and tour around the country as long as I am still able too.

So don't despair, every moment of life is wonderful, no matter if it rains or shines

My heartfelt wishes to you that you get better soon and hopefully your experience will tell many others to get an early check up


----------



## Tan-all-over

As said before, stpeedy recovery and get well soon. Lets have you back on the scene. All the very best Chris


----------



## ramos

Hi Norman.
Just to wish you good luck and a speedy full recovery soon.
You can do it.
LOL Ray and Mavis


----------



## Helgamobil

Good news - a date! Get yourself as fit as you can for your op - good diet and exercise before you go into hospital. Use every opportunity to ask questions about your condition and recovery. Expect to be tired afterwards so take plenty of rest, don't challenge yourself for a few weeks - afternoon snoozes are good. 6 or 8 weeks should see you feeling fitter, more stamina, very little tenderness in area of operation, plumbing working well (do the exercises !) and thinking about other activities.....speak to your GP, there is so much help available.

By the by, if you need (and you might) a blood transfusion after your operation, you can go into hospital a week or so before and give your own blood, which they will then give back. If they offer you a General Anaesthetic + spinal block, this may mean you cannot have much in the way of morphine or painkillers after the operation, but the upside is that the General Anaesthetic is much lighter. Ask the questions when you go into hospital - get informed.

Most of all, keep talking about your condition - it is great to see so many guys willing to talk about prostate cancer and other prostate conditions. Not easy I am sure, but well done you guys, this is a subject which needs airing loud and clear. You have lots of support out here - good luck.


----------



## motorhomer2

Hello Uncle Norm 

We have only just read your news as we have been in France since end of July & not on line until today. We are both saddened to hear your news & wish you all the best & every succes for your operation. We will be thinking of you. We are planning to be in N.Lincs about that date as we have to visit Timberland for some warranty work. 

Again all the best 

Elizabeth & George


----------



## lalala

Just seen this thread as back from holiday. Wishing you all the very best Uncle Norm, I think your attitude to this is absolutely right.
Lala


----------



## zulurita

Just like to wish you all the very best for the 21st Sept, hope the op goes well and you have a speedy recovery.

I will be in Austria so no doubt will miss most of the posts but will check when I can.


----------



## tincan

Unclenorm
I too missed your original post as I dont log on as oftern as I used to do. God Bless and speedy recovery

Noel


----------



## Senator

UncleNorm, there will clearly be many people thinking, praying and wishing you all the best for your operation in September. It will be a privalage to be amongst them.

Good luck

Mark


----------



## SidT

Hi Norman. So sorry to hear of your condition, We hope all goes well on the 21st. I too am going in to hospital in early October, its supposed to just be for a clear out of the prostate as I am retaining a lot of urine but they tell me I could be in for a few days so it sounds as though it may be a bit more serious.
I am off the road at the moment as I have recentley had a new knee fitted, should be able to drive in a couple of weeks.
Again you have our prayers and very best wishes, Sid and Shirley.


----------



## patnles

Wishing you all the best for 21st September. I'm sure your positive attitude will mean a positive outcome and a speedier recovery.
Lesley


----------



## Jagman

Only just picked this up Norm. Sorry to hear the news but prognosis sounds good. I guess we all know lots of cancer patients these days and many many of them are survivors. I think posting was the right thing to do, you have a high profile on here and will undoubtedly prompt others to take the test which could save some lives - well done, good luck, and very best wishes.


----------



## suedew

Uncle Norm don't know how I managed to miss this considering how often I am on the site, so apologies for not sending our best wishes sooner.
Will be away in September when you have your op, otherwise would offer Auntie Sandra our hospitality. we're only a few miles from Castle Hill, which has a great reputation, and those who have seen it say the facilities are excellent.
Will be thinking of you both and trying to catch up with the thread and your progress whilst away.
love to you both
Sue (and John)


----------



## Suenliam

All the best for a healthy future Uncle Norm. Will be thinking of you on the 21st Sept. and with your outlook on life I am sure you will have a speedy recovery and back out in the Coral in no time    

Thanks for raising this subject as I have now convinced Liam that it is a good idea to get the test done at his next "MOT" which is due soon. He is even going to do the local Mens Run 4 Life but with a difference :roll: We will be in France so I will have to officiate and referee and he will walk it  At least he is doing it, if a bit slower than some.

Sue


----------



## JockandRita

asprn said:


> Norman,
> 
> I have only just seen this thread, and I don't know why I've missed it.
> 
> Being open like this can only be positive - for you, for Sandra, and for others reading about your challenges - and as you've said, may save one or more lives.
> 
> All the very best when the time comes, and meantime, I wish you strength as you prepare for it.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Dougie.


I know why so many of us have missed it Dougie. The forums are so big nowadays that subjects just fly off the front page, sometimes within minutes ............unfortunately.

*Norman*, sorry not to have picked this one up before now , (and I am on here every morning).
On the occasions that we have been in each others company, (even enjoying the odd pint together), you have never struck me as being anything other than positive, and I am so glad that you have chosen this "open" route. I am 53 and know very little about Prostate Cancer.

We can't be at the Global this year, however, Rita and I wish you and Sandra all the very best for a successful operation, and a clean bill of health, for the future ahead together.

Thinking of you.

Kindest regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## misty1

My brother got it last year and he's doing well. Good luck with the op, everything will be fine.

Andrew


----------



## IrishHomer

Best of luck with the op Norm. I will be thinking of you.

IH :wave: for Mavis & Norm


----------



## UncleNorm

*Counting down to Tuesday, 21st September....*

On 20th August, I posted...

_*Monday, 20 September, tea-time admittance to Ward 15 at the Castle Hill Hospital, near Hull. I guess they want me there early for my 'procedure' on 21 September. Prostate and associated lymph nodes to be removed. As long as they get all the cancer out without leakage, I'm sure we can cope with the aftermath. *_

In the last month, I have spoken to so many folk who have been there, done that... or who are thinking of getting blood tests done...

Only last night, a friend visited to chat because her husband has a problem with his prostate and has a PSA of 10. Wow! 8O Somewhere along the way, the husband had been told that the biopsy procedure is painful. I said, "Crap!" :evil:

When I had my biopsy, I had a mask placed over my face. "Just breath normally. It's oxygen," the anaesthetist said. After a few seconds, he said, "Count to five."

So I started, "One, two three, four, five, six, seven, eight, nine, te..." Then I woke up! All done and dusted. No pain! 8)

At this point, I guess I'm a little nervous, but, as I said earlier, as long as the medics get all the cancer out, I can deal with the aftermath. After all, I have two good women at home, plus other family members nearby, AND lots of friends, especially on MHF. Together, will shall beat this cancer! 

To those men who have not yet had a blood test, get it sorted!!
To those women whose men have not yet had a blood test, get your men sorted!! :wink: 8)

_Remember, as in my case, it's highly possible that there are NO symptoms._ :!:


----------



## geraldandannie

I was just thinking about you earlier on, Norman .. well, last night now. As you say, there's huge support for you.

Gerald


----------



## bozzer

Thinking of you Norman, and Auntie Sandra.

Jan


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Norman,

Good luck for Monday, and best wishes to both you and Sandra during these times of emotional highs and lows.

Rita and I wish you a successful op, followed by a speedy and an "all clear" recovery.

Kindest regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Sonesta

Hello Uncle Norm,

All the best for Monday ducky! 

If loving and caring vibes from all your well wishers, family and friends have anything to do with your recovery, then you will be up and about and back on the road enjoying your motorhoming lifestyle before you know it. 

Love & hugs.

Sue & Gilb 

xxx


----------



## dawnwynne

Norman,

The best of luck on Monday! We'll be thinking of you!


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi Norm


Just to join the rest of the well wishers. The very best of luck to you on Monday.


When you get to a certain age like us Norm, I am reminded of an old Glasgow saying "Theresnoapunoushingingthrightwie" just about sums it up. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Cheers Andy


----------



## Helgamobil

Good man! You are doing a wonderful job encouraging other guys to recognise they need to be proactive - thank you.
Keep the dispatches coming in, let us know how you get on, but only one step at a time Norm !!


----------



## Penquin

Hope everything goes well and that you will be back on here giving us an update very soon.

I will add you to my list of "inspirational posts" on MHF = posts which NEED to be highlighted and read by all of us.  

Dave


----------



## moblee

Hello Norman

I just want to wish you good luck for Monday,........
And to thank you for the wishes to our friend who has the one sided Mastectomy on Tuesday.


That's Two of our friends in hospital next week.

All the best and a speedy recovery

Phil.


----------



## asprn

Norman,

I'll also be thinking of you when you go in. We're off to Scotland today for a week or so to see friends, but I've got the lappy, so will check in to see how you're doing.

All the very best, my friend.

Dougie.


----------



## rayc

Norm, all the best for a speedy recovery. We look forward to seeing you and Auntie Sandra on a rally in the not too distant future. Ray & Lesley


----------



## seamusog

Best wishes Norm,we'll be thinking about you.
seamus


----------



## RedSonja

Uncle Norm

All the best for Monday and I'm sure all will go well.

Hugs to Auntie Sandra and yourself as well.

Sonja
xx


----------



## bigbazza

Keep positive Uncle, all the best for Monday


----------



## UncleNorm

Thank you everyone for your kind words, thoughts and virtual hugs.  8) I'll try to maintain the progress reports...

When I read the various threads on MHF, I often end up feeling lucky :wink: ... There are others in a worse position than me!  

Have a nice day y'all!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## hippypair

Hi Norman,
Best wishes for monday and for a speedy recovery.

We are looking forward to seeing you and Sandra at Canterbury in Dec.

Love from Pat and Terry.


----------



## EdsMH

Hi Norm, 

Best wishes for monday and your posts from the start of this have been an inspiration. Look forward to a speedy recovery and seeing lots of new places and friends soon.

Warmest regards

Ed.


----------



## Invicta

hippypair said:


> Hi Norman,
> Best wishes for monday and for a speedy recovery.
> 
> We are looking forward to seeing you and Sandra at Canterbury in Dec.
> 
> Love from Pat and Terry.


ditto, ditto!

Am really looking forward to seeing you in the flesh at Canterbury in December.

Peggy
(Invicta)


----------



## JollyJack

Very best wishes for Monday Norman - Andrea & Bob


----------



## zoro

Just want to wish you good luck for Monday, hope it all goes well.

All the very best for a speedy recovery.

Steve & Jo


----------



## LadyJ

All the best wishes for you Norman hope all goes well and you are soon out and about in the van




Jacquie & John


----------



## bulawayolass

All the best. Brian had the test and a huge rating but turned out to be one of the false negatives.

God speed on your recovery


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi Uncle Norm,

All the best for Monday, and we hope that you have a speedy recovery.

Cheers
Steve & Catherine


----------



## gaspode

Good luck for Monday Norm, jen and I will be thinking of you.


----------



## javea

Hi Norm,

Never had the pleasure of meeting you but you are obviously a great fellow and I wish you all the best with your op - I am sure you will soon be back to 'rude health.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## RichardnGill

Hi Norman

Best of luck from Gill and me


Richard...


----------



## RichardnGill

Hi Norman

Best of luck from Gill and me


Richard...


----------



## lindyloot

Good luck Norman
Rich and Lin


----------



## motorhomer2

Good luck for your op. Hope all goes well and that you have a quick recovery. 

We will be thinking of you & Sandra. 


Elizabeth and George


----------



## summers

All best wishes for your forthcoming surgery.

Gail and I fondly remember your and Sandra's kindness and hospitality in Amboise last year.

We look forward to reading about your speedy recovery.

Regards

Peter


----------



## patp

Good Luck Unle Norm.
Will be thinking of you.

Pat and Chris


----------



## Rapide561

*Hospital*

Make sure you do something a bit mischievous or naughty at the hospital - the sort of thing I do - make the nurses laugh!

See you both at Canterbury.

Russell


----------



## cousinkatie

Since July my dad has been in possession of my old phone that has internet access. The first website he added to favourites was MHF!  He will be taking this with him to the hospital (well he also inherited 556 songs! 8O ) and I'm sure that as soon as he is able he will be back to posting. In the meantime I will try to make sure that the forum is kept informed of his progress.
Thank you to everyone who has posted. :thumbleft: It is nice to know that there are so many people out there who care. 
For those of you out there who have met my dad, I will just utter the one phrase that I have told everyone else "he's too stubborn to be anything else but ok!" I'm sure you know what I mean!
For any of you that might be in the area during this time, there will always a parking space, an EHU available and a boiled kettle. :wink: 
Thank you xx

PS for those of you who haven't figured it out yet (GeraldandAnnie) yes UncleNorm and AuntieSandra are the parents of CousinKatie!! 8O


----------



## relay

Sending good vibes for the very best result, UncleNorm and best wishes to all the family too.
-H


----------



## sallytrafic

All the best Uncle Norman (and sisters. cousins and aunts etc etc)


----------



## litcher

Good luck with the op, Norman. I hope all goes well and that your road to recovery is fast and smooth.

Viv


----------



## artona

Hope it goes well Norman and we will see you soon

stew and co


----------



## Snelly

Was thinking about you yesterday Norm with your date approaching. If I can be of any help, you have my numbers. Please get Sandra to log onto MHF and let us know how your doing, or better still, log on yourself and let us know how you are.

Love, the Snell clan x


----------



## Tklybeard

UncleNorm We've not met but We wish you all the best and a speedy recovery. 

Steve and Jan


----------



## locovan

Well you are now almost there so you know Ray and I wish you lots of luck for the Op.
Rest plenty and get back on your feet quickly. 
We will see you at Canterbury so we will be able to raise our glasses together and drink your good health.

:roll: let the nurses do their job though and dont keep them talking all day :wink:


----------



## SilverF1

Norm, the very best of luck with the op on Tuesday. We hope it goes well and you make a good recovery. 

Best wishes.


----------



## UncleNorm

Thanks again everyone for the kind words. I am getting nervous now, as well as p*ssed after a few glasses of wine! 

There's so much I don't know about the op and aftermath. But I'm in Castle Hill tomorrow teatime (15 hours' time) so we'll have time to ask questions... How does the catheter work; where does it fit; how do I wipe....if stitches are nearby... I'm fast appoaching the time when dignity gets switched OFF. As long as the S in NHS means Service and the word TRUST in Hospital Trust means TRUST, I'm sure I'll be all right. If I need help, I'll send for you all!!

I've been told I can't drive until I can do an emergency stop!! Do you suppose I could do a gentle one? :roll:

Hey Mavis... You said, cheeky mare, _*" let the nurses do their job though and dont keep them talking all day" *_

MOI? :roll: :roll: :wink: :lol:

I'll have lots of Sudoku, and maybe a sketch pad for future DIY projects...

Stay well in my absence, you kind folk. No disputes, no arguments, no insults... You know what I mean Harry? :roll: 8)


----------



## JockandRita

UncleNorm said:


> Thanks again everyone for the kind words. I am getting nervous now, as well as p*ssed after a few glasses of wine!


Tis your prerogative to get p*ssed Norman.

Today is the day pal. You know our best wishes and thoughts are with you all as a family. I personally, am looking forwards to enjoying another pint or two in your valued company Norm, and the sooner the better, eh?

The very best of British pal.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## ICDSUN

Norm

All the best for the Op

Pam & Chris


----------



## UncleNorm

Got to go. See you guys later.


----------



## geraldandannie

Just to keep people informed ...

Norman went in at Monday tea-time, and had his operation yesterday. We had a text last night, and I've just spoken to Sandra. The operation went well, and he's in a 'high observation' ward for the moment. But the surgeon was very pleased with what he did.

More news from Sandra soon.

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita

geraldandannie said:


> Just to keep people informed ...
> 
> Norman went in at Monday tea-time, and had his operation yesterday. We had a text last night, and I've just spoken to Sandra. The operation went well, and he's in a 'high observation' ward for the moment. But the surgeon was very pleased with what he did.
> 
> More news from Sandra soon.
> 
> Gerald


Many thanks for that Gerald.

Please pass on our very best wishes, when you next speak to Sandra.

Kindest regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## artona

Shona has just spoken to Norm's daughter, Katie and the ol codger is sitting up in bed this morning, no doubt refereeing the nurses :lol: :lol: 

Excellent news

stew


----------



## dawnwynne

Fantastic news....here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## AuntieSandra

Just been to visit Norman.
He's now walked to the nurse's station and is reposed on a chair.
He's still in the high observation ward on hourly checks but is back to the old Norman!
Pass me the water :lol: 
Help me sit up :roll: 
Fan me...  

The last one was a joke. :lol: 
Hopefully he will be home for the weekend and then he will be back on line.

Thanks for all the good wishes.
Sandra


----------



## AuntieSandra

Thanks Jock and Rita.
I'll send all your good wishes to Norman when I visit tomorrow.
Sandra
x


----------



## SilverF1

We're glad it's gone well for him, Sandra.


----------



## JockandRita

AuntieSandra said:


> Thanks Jock and Rita.
> I'll send all your good wishes to Norman when I visit tomorrow.
> Sandra
> x


Oh yes, please do Sandra, and please tell him that I will be toasting his recovery with a quality ale this weekend. :thumbleft:

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## jhelm

Glad to hear Norm is doing well. In my own case I had another zero psa reading this week so 3 years on things look good. I want you to remind you guys especially the younger ones who still have a sex life that the robot aided laproscopic surgery is the way to go. Not only is it more likely that they can spare your nerves but recovery is nearly pain free and very short. In a few days you will be almost back to normal.


----------



## SilverF1

We're glad it's gone well for him, Sandra.


----------



## clianthus

Glad everything went ok for him Sandra.

Give Norm our Best Wishes when you visit him next.


----------



## artona

Fantastic news Sandra


----------



## JockandRita

jhelm said:


> In a few days you will be almost back to normal.


What? Do you mean like.......not only up and about..........but doing the business as well? Wow, that is rapid recovery. :lol:
I think we'd all like some of that please. :wink:

Seriously though jhelm, that does sound like progress.

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee

Good news Norm.

Hope your recovery goes well and you don't have to go back in for a follow-up operation . . . a strapadictome. :wink: 

Oh no - silly me. That's the one for a sex change!! 8O :lol: :lol: 

Keep laughing - unless it hurts too much.

Dave


----------



## Sonesta

AuntieSandra said:


> Just been to visit Norman.
> He's now walked to the nurse's station and is reposed on a chair.
> He's still in the high observation ward on hourly checks but is back to the old Norman!
> Pass me the water :lol:
> Help me sit up :roll:
> Fan me...
> 
> The last one was a joke. :lol:
> Hopefully he will be home for the weekend and then he will be back on line.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes.
> Sandra


That's great news Sandra and good to hear Uncle Norm is up and about so soon! I bet the lure of seeing all those pretty nurses flitting about was a great carrot dangler! :wink: :lol:

Please pass on our love and get well wishes to Norm. :thumbright:

Sue & Gilbert xxx



jhelm said:


> Glad to hear Norm is doing well. In my own case I had another zero psa reading this week so 3 years on things look good. I want you to remind you guys especially the younger ones who still have a sex life that the robot aided laproscopic surgery is the way to go. Not only is it more likely that they can spare your nerves but recovery is nearly pain free and very short. In a few days you will be almost back to normal.


That's brill news too jhelm and I'm sure your experience, recovery and advice will be a big boost for Uncle Norm and his family, not to mention others who may be facing similar health issues and concerns. 

Sue


----------



## eddievanbitz

Excellent news so we shall all see him soon!

Great initial post BTW VERY though provoking

Eddie


----------



## patp

Glad to hear the good news Sandra.

Chris and Pat


----------



## SanDel

Glad to hear Norm is on the mend, and is up and about.
I go to the hospital today to find out what they are going to do about mine.
It will be good to get info from the horse's mouth so to speak,

Best wishes Norm

Deryck


----------



## ICDSUN

Zebedee said:


> Good news Norm.
> 
> Hope your recovery goes well and you don't have to go back in for a follow-up operation . . . a strapadictome. :wink:
> 
> Oh no - silly me. That's the one for a sex change!! 8O :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keep laughing - unless it hurts too much.
> 
> Dave


Good news about Norm,

Dave you have probably set him back a few days now, hopefully the stitches are still intact

Chris


----------



## cousinkatie

You don't have to worry about Dave setting him back...his wife is doing a good enough job already. 8O 
We went to visit him tonight and on the way out, as mum was saying bye, her handbag (suitcase) fell off her shoulder straight into dad's privates! :evil: After much swearing he asked the nurse to massage it better!! 
Unfortunately dad started to react to the morphine so he was taken off it and put onto Tramadol. If anyone has ever been on this drug they will know that it causes hallucinations! He now looks as though he is in a permanent state of being stoned! But at least he's not in pain.  
Seriously he is responding well and we hope that he will be out by Monday or Tuesday. :thumbleft: 
Mum took a printout of the comments from this topic in yesterday which he was very pleased to receive. 
More info will follow soon xx


----------



## artona

Nice report Katie and pleasing to hear. 

stew


----------



## sallytrafic

cousinkatie said:


> clipped He now looks as though he is in a permanent state of being stoned!


Thats 'NFN'

Normal for Norman ")

Best wishes


----------



## Hezbez

We've been away with limited wifi, so just catching up on MHF.

Pleased to hear Norman's op went well.
Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Regards


----------



## cousinkatie

Just a quick update, Dad was supposed to be out today but his naughty diabetes is playing up so until that is under control he has to stay in 
Other than that he is still making good progress just getting slight withdrawal symptoms from MHF!

PS that would be the diabetes that he credits for discovering the cancer. How quickly opinions change!


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks for the update, Katie. I hope he escapes soon  

Do they not have WiFi in hospitals? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## motorhomer2

Hello Uncle Norm 


Glad to hear that the operation went well and that you are well on the way to getting back home again. 

All the best 


Elizabeth & George


----------



## JockandRita

Thanks for the updates Katie.

Here's hoping that his diabetes settles down and that he can come home soon.

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.

(P.S. What is so annoying is that having last posted on this thread on 22/09/10, we haven't had a single email notification of Katies posts made since. That isn't good when you are trying to keep up to date with other's health progress. The same happened on Mavis's (locovan) thread in Health & Fitness. Grrrrrrrrr.)


----------



## locovan

Well done Norm for the recovery after the operation so pleased everything went well.
Is the Diabetes under control yet? and have you escaped from the nurses yet?
Get well soon and hurry up and get back on the forum.
Love Mavis and Ray


----------



## geraldandannie

Norman's back home now, and under Sandra's tender care.

He didn't get much rest in hospital, but I'm sure he's making up for it now! :wink:

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita

Thanks for that Gerald.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## UncleNorm

_*I'm BACK!!*_

_*Thank you everyone for your wonderfully kind words and thoughts. I offer thanks particularly to my dear wife AuntieSandra :love7: and beautiful daughter cousinKatie :angel13: , without whom I would not have coped anywhere near as well as I did, trust me! *_

Yes, the operation went well enough. I still have a catheter which should be removed next Wednesday. I guess the nursing care was appropriate but the noise... 22 hours a day of ward activity! It was horrendous!! Cleaners, tea trolleys, meal trolleys, trolleys with wheels that wouldn't turn so had to be dragged, wheel chairs with flat tyres, staff ignoring call buzzers, idle chatter and laughter about all things NOT nursing... It was, at times, appalling the way in which patient care was allowed to slip so low on the list of priorities.

Things looked even bleaker as my blood sugars headed for 30% last weekend. I was given 3 shots of insulin but it wasn't until some bright spark invited a diabetes nurse to visit my bed that things changed. She prescribed another tablet - gliklezide? and that has steadily brought my level down to 6.9 this morning, target 4 - 7.

So I escaped from the institution last Tuesday. It was a well timed plan, aided by one of the loudest and gobbiest administrators I have met. She pushed me through the hospital in a wheelchair, the tyres of which were devoid of air, so squeaked all the way. The getaway car was carefully positioned by another accomplice, AuntieSandra, and we were quickly on our way towards the Humber Bridge and home. 

We slept quite well on Tueday night, Wednesday came and went. Thursday was a glorious day and I sat out for an hour supervising Sandra as she did some gardening! :roll: :lol: It rained Friday, but today is another fine day.

Oh, Sonesta, you said: "I bet the lure of seeing all those pretty nurses flitting about was a great carrot dangler!" Sorry Duck, there wasn't one that could hold a candle to you or Sandra!!

There you are folks, that'll do for now. Thanks again to all. We'll see you around. :wink:


----------



## hippypair

Hi Norman,
We are pleased to hear that you are now home and in good hands of Sandra and Katie.

Keep us all informed of your progress.

I`m sure you are the perfect patient and no trouble at all :roll: :lol: 

Best Wishes,
Terry and Pat.


----------



## Snelly

Well Norm, its great to 'hear' your voice on MHF.

By now some eager nurse will be removing a foreign object from your man vegetables and I cant help thinking... will Norm do a write up all about this stage of his treatment?? :lol: :lol:

PM me when your up for a visitor, i'd like to come over in next few days and see you all.

Shane x


----------



## UncleNorm

Bloody hell Shane... are you psychic? At the precise time that you posted - 9.51am - a very nice staff nurse was carrying out the procedure that you described so eloquently! She said, "Count to 10," and on 3 she pulled!!! 8O :? 

But by 1.00pm, I'd done the business, had a final scan and was ready for home, 2-3 hours earlier than planned.

If you wish to visit, feel free. I look forward to seeing you.


----------



## geraldandannie

OUCH! 8O 

Almost too much information there, Norman :wink: 

Glad you're home again, safe and well, and I hope you're being pampered by the ladies of the house :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## Snelly

UncleNorm said:


> Bloody hell Shane... are you psychic? At the precise time that you posted - 9.51am - a very nice staff nurse was carrying out the procedure that you described so eloquently! She said, "Count to 10," and on 3 she pulled!!! 8O :?
> 
> But by 1.00pm, I'd done the business, had a final scan and was ready for home, 2-3 hours earlier than planned.
> 
> If you wish to visit, feel free. I look forward to seeing you.


Spooky... my brain and your urinary system are somehow connected :?

I may be able to get round later, ill ring you if thats the case to check its ok.


----------



## asprn

Snelly said:


> Spooky... my brain and your urinary system are somehow connected :?


I always said you were full of p***. :lol:

<grabs coat...>

Dougie.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Gerald and Annie. Yes I'm being pampered. I've just got the ironing to finish! :roll: :wink: 

Information? Too much? Nah... if poorly kiddies can come to terms with their illnesses, why can't adults? I'm just stating the facts, gently, I think.  


Are you two ready for France yet? How I wish we were doing the same. But, as they say, one step at a time. Today's procedure was a major step. The next significant point is in 2 weeks when we get feed back from the biopsies.


----------



## geraldandannie

UncleNorm said:


> Information? Too much? Nah... if poorly kiddies can come to terms with their illnesses, why can't adults? I'm just stating the facts, gently, I think.


Very gently, IMO :wink:



UncleNorm said:


> Are you two ready for France yet?


Pretty much. The fridge is on, and we're emptying the freezer at home ready for defrosting. The clothes are about to go in, as are books, DVDs, and other time-passers.



UncleNorm said:


> The next significant point is in 2 weeks when we get feed back from the biopsies.


Almost needless to say that our Gallic fingers will be crossed for you.

Gerald


----------



## artona

At 9.51 the nurse started pulling and at 1pm you had done the business Norm, wow you must be exhausted. :lol: :lol: 

Glad its behind you now

stew


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi Norman


Wish you well for the future. Keep taking the tablets.




Andy


----------



## bigbazza

Well done, it sounds like a snip  

Positivity for ever!!!


----------



## wobby

Just read your post Norm, its certainly got me thinking.
All the best for a speedy recovery 

Wobby


----------



## Snelly

I can report Norm was in good spirits last night and looking well. He was taking the p**s, so must be ok!

Good to see ya!


----------



## locovan

Glad to hear it-- he must be feeling loads better than :wink: .

Keep that up and hurry up and get down the pub for a drink Norm :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm

Thanks Shane. Hi Mavis and other friends.  

I guess I'm doing OK... clips removed, catheter removed, waterworks coming on well. We're still on target for Canterbury... yeh! :wink: 

Our Coral is due for its first MOT next month... I need to be able to sort that out but I'm very optimistic.

Thanks again to all for the many kind words and thoughts.


As a result of me going 'public' about prostate cancer, we have a friend who has come straight in with a PSA of 10 (!!) and another in Canada who is having a biopsy done after blood tests. So it's fingers crossed and/or prayers for them.


----------



## wooly

Glad you are doing so well Uncle Norm, and many thanks to you and others on here for the gentle push to get checked out. I've taken the first jump and booked an appointment with my GP, I was really thrilled (not) I have only had to wait 3 weeks for an appointment with my own GP, it's 15 years since I last went so I suppose a bit longer wont hurt, but having made your mind up I would rather get on with it!
Many thanks to all for keeping this topic up front.
Michael


----------



## JockandRita

wooly said:


> Many thanks to all for keeping this topic up front.
> Michael


Hear, hear.

Jock.


----------



## Helgamobil

Sorry to have been out of the loop so long, but thrilled to hear your progress. Keep up the exercises (pelvic floor) and general gentle exercise to get fit. Good man, and thank you for getting the topic aired.

Yes, yes, yes, you guys keep having the blood tests. The PSA level is not the whole story, it is the trend. If the trend each year is upwards, even a tiny bit upwards, have the biopsy without delay. It saved my husband's life. He had a radical prostatectomy (same as Norm) in June, and is currently driving the motorhome round Spain and France, happy as a sandboy and feeling fit....with me still nagging him to watch his diet and be careful and steady on and.....


----------



## UncleNorm

Well, it's been nine days since I last posted on this thread. I don't have a lot more information at this point.

On Wednesday, 20 October, Sandra and I visited Grimsby Hospital to see my consultant who carried our my radical prostatectomy on 21 September. He was pleased with my progress but had no results available relating to biopsies.

We had a good chat... he was surprised that I was not lifting heavy things. He was astonished when I asked if I could ride my bike. "Yes, why not?" One of the pamphlets I have says not to ride a bike for 6 months!! :roll: That booklet also referred to the OLD way of removing the prostate which would leave the wound underneath!! Ouch!!

I asked about the DVT stockings and was told to keep wearing those for the 6 weeks as recommended, unless I was actively mobile. I've been walking up to 2 miles a day since the catheter was removed.

(Funny story... a lady phoned today to talk about fitting me with an external catheter. I told her I'd been dry for over 2 weeks and that was how long it had taken to get the info to her!! You just can't get the staff!!)

I asked the consultant about resuming driving. He responded along the lines that I should try some emergency stops on the driveway, then speak to the insurance companies. The emergency stops had the ABS operating, a fair test I thought. Both insurance company reps thought that, if the consultant was happy with me, and I was happy with me, then that's fine. So I'll be back behind the wheel in the morning! I'm surprised there's nothing more formal though. Even the DVLA don't want to know. As long as I'm fit to drive... From the DVLA website:

_*Car or motorcycle driving licence holders
If you hold a car or motorcycle driving licence - you will not need to tell DVLA about your medical condition.

However, you will need to tell DVLA in the future if:

you develop any problems with the brain or nervous system 
your doctor has expressed concerns about your fitness to drive 
you are restricted to vehicles with special adaptations or certain types of vehicle 
your medication causes side effects likely to affect safe driving*_

I asked the consultant about going in the gym again. Yes, I have a treadmill and multi-gym and rowing machine... "By all means but take it easy." Hmm... OK.

Then the consultant asked me how 'other things' were! I didn't understand at first, then the penny dropped!! Anyhow, he has asked my GP to prescribe a drug called Cialis which helps me in some way or other!! :roll: 

So, at this point, I'm feeling good. I'm looking forward to driving again. I'm looking forward to getting Our Coral out and it's only 6 weeks to the Canterbury Meet.

That'll do for now. To all those with medical issues, stay positive, get the job done and look to the future. What else can I say? :roll: :wink:


----------



## artona

Well done norm. Women you know can have a big slice put into their tummys, a baby pulled out and then be back at the kitchen sink the following day. :lol: :lol: 

But we men are more fragile so you be careful, take it easy, keep ya feet up and heal correctly :lol: :lol: 

I remember the nurse telling me after my triple hernia ops that if it felt ok do it but take it easy.

stew


----------



## JockandRita

That's what I like to hear. 

Good news all round Norman. :thumbleft: 

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## JollyJack

We are pleased to hear you are doing well Norman.

Best regards Andrea & Bob


----------



## locovan

Well done Norm for such a speedy recovery.
So no excuse then get the garden dug over :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FearNaught

Hope Big Norm is well on the way to recovery. I had a radical prostatectomy using open surgery (excuse spelling) on 1 Apr 10 (yes April fools day!!). A PSA of just over 16 was discoved after a routine health check. I had no symptoms at all. I am 58.

Six months down the line I am fit and well. Was back at work after 6 weeks, spent 3 days in hospital and now often walk 9 or 10 miles at weekends. I have a skiing holiday planned for Christmas.

Naturally I have to have regular blood tests which are worrying incase the PSA levels return but as somebody has said elsewhere in the thread I will probably die of something else.

To all guys over 50 - go and get your PSA checked regularly. Don't let your doctor fob you off - some will try.

To catch it early means saving your life it is that important.

Take care out there.

Kevin


----------



## seamusog

Great news Norm,I have great admiration for your resilience and the manner in which you have handled your situation,the way you have kept us all informed has been a big help to me,I owe ye a pint or two.

I had my biopsy yesterday,bone scan next week,results a week after that. I wish I could say I am handling it half as good as you, but I detest doctors,exams,hospitals etc ,never been in hospital so uncharted waters for me,I realise its got to be done.
Wishing you continued good health.
seamus.


----------



## Helgamobil

What's the news Seamus? Hope things are going well.


----------



## UncleNorm

Just a quick note... I'm not being rude... I'm just waiting for the results of the biopsies that were taken during the operation.

I spoke to the consultant's secretary on Thursday. She investigated and found out that those who had the op the week prior to mine have only just got their results. She'll phone when she has mine. Until then... Watch this space! :wink: 



For seamus, as Helgamobil asked, "How are things with you?" :?:


----------



## Pusser

Wishing you a speedy total recovery Unk. Only just seen this thread and read the beginning and jumped straight to the end. It's good to talk about these things and quite likely you may have saved one or more lives. All men I suspect.


----------



## UncleNorm

It's Friday, 26 November 2010 and it's just over 2 months since I underwent my radical prostatectomy to remove my cancerous prostate. It's taken a while for the results of the histology to come through...

On Monday, 15 November, Sandra and I met with the consultant/surgeon at S****horpe General Hospital. That's where he works on Mondays! He reported that the lymph nodes were clear of cancer, the surrounding tissue was clear also. One side of the tumour had grown some more and was touching the prostate wall but it had all been removed. The consultant added a strange comment which might have been 'back-covering'... "there's a 50/50 chance that in about 4 years' time, your PSA reading will start to increase, in which case we zap any rogue cells with radiotherapy."

"Hmm..." I thought. If the whole prostate has been removed and the tumour had not penetrated the wall, then, surely, the job has been done. Hasn't it?

I commented to the gentleman - because that's what he is - that my waterworks were running rather slowly.
"Oh, that worries me... that worries me a lot... that needs dealing with... that needs dealing with this week..." And so endeth Monday.

The next morning, Tuesday, I received a call from GRIMSBY General Hospital. "You have an appointment for surgery in the morning."
"Oh, have I?" I replied. 
"Yes, we've had an email from S****horpe. We need to do a pre-assessment on you. Can you come now?"
By 2.00pm, I was being pre-assessed... MRSA swabs, ECG, BP... It all took 45 minutes.

The next morning, Wednesday, back to Grimsby Hospital by 07.30!! I went into surgery at 11.45. The same gentleman surgeon - yes, he gets everywhere - removed some scar tissue from my urethra and fitted a catheter with a tap, to provide a former during the healing process. I was back home by 4.00pm. Oh how quickly the NHS can work when it needs to. :roll:

And so to Wednesday of _*this *_week, 24 November... back to Grimsby to have my lesser catheter removed, then to undergo TWOC - trial without catheter - and to be taught ISC, Intermittent Self Catheterisation. I was successful with the TWOC and was shown by a nice Sister how to perform ISC twice a week. This is painless and takes about 30 seconds. For those with a mechanical engineering bent, think what a reamer does... the ISC does a similar job on the waterworks!!!   :wink:

So that's me done hopefully. It's been a long road which started last November. There has been so much advice given here on MHF, so much encouragement and so many kind words and thoughts. I thank all the contributors from the bottom of my heart. _*But let's not forget those whose journey has just started or is part way through. I wish them well and will cross my fingers for a successful conclusion for them.*_
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________ Line drawn! 8)


----------



## locovan

Brill news Norman well done and yes the NHS can be great when you really need it.
You have had good service from them. :wink:


----------



## Invicta

Just want to say UnclNorm what a great posting, someone actually thanking the NHS as Mavis has also done over the months.

We hear too much about its problems, especially lately with the enquiries into bad care going on. Of course it is the bad news that make the headlines, rarely the good.

I am sorry that I phoned you at a difficult time on Wednesday Norman! Anyway thanks for getting back to me and thanks to Jacqui for her help.

After Wedneday's experience of wanting to get hold of another member urgently about the Christmas meal booking in Canterbury on the 5th December, I wonder if it would be possible to have a telephone directory somewhere on this site for those members willing to give their numbers? I cannot see any difficulty in giving one's mobile number as it would not be possible to check with this if one was away from home as could be the situation with a landline would it?

Lovely sunny morning here, no snow but blooming cold!

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## SanDel

Hi Norm,
Sorry you have had to have the extra bits done, but if it all comes good in the end it will be worth it. 
I will join you in what you say about NHS nothing but good so far.
I'm sitting here waithing for the nurse to come and remove the steel work, not something I'm looking forward to it. Must say looking forward to getting this catheter removed so i can get a good nights sleep.

Deryck


----------



## Zebedee

Well done Uncle.

After a few pints of ale you will now be able to put fires out! :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## SanDel

Well Norm catching you up clips just removed, better than expected. 
Letter just came from hospital 9-15 next Tuesday to have catheter removed (must drink lots between now and then). Next thing is to see if it's ok to drive, then look out world!!!

Deryck


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Deryck! Thanks for the update... looking good! Hey, the clips were easy, weren't they? The catheter removal is actually quite gentle too. So good luck with that.

Reference the driving... I was warned to get the say-so from the doctor and then check with any insurance companies that might cover you in various vehicles. I checked with the MH insurers and AuntieSandra's car insurers. Both mentioned "being fit to drive", roughly the same wording used by the DVLA. But I would rather fill in holes before I fall into them, you know, the same holes that insurance companies like to crawl through!! :evil: 

Keep the spirit up! :wink: 

Cheers
Norm


----------



## geraldandannie

Well done Norman, and thanks for keeping us informed. I'm sorry to here that you needed a 'few extras', but it's a good line you've drawn there.

Gerald


----------



## lalala

hello Uncle Norm,
really pleased to hear your news, it will give heart to others who are undergoing the treatment. So, apart from Canterbury, where and when is the next holiday, and will it be in the m/h?
all the best
lala


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello lala! How are you?



lalala said:


> hello Uncle Norm,
> really pleased to hear your news, it will give heart to others who are undergoing the treatment. So, apart from Canterbury, where and when is the next holiday, and will it be in the m/h?
> all the best
> lala


Again, thanks for the kind sentiments. But you must be aware that I am only following the lead of Mavis Locovan. She was told that her mesothelioma was terminal. How the flick do you learn to live with that? Yet all she has done for the last year or so is encourage others to be positive and open about their situation.

Moving on... So, apart from Canterbury,where and when is the next holiday, and will it be in the m/h? At risk of boring you...

3 Dec - 7 Dec 2010 At Canterbury.
24 Dec - 27 Dec At son's house for Christmas; using MH as accommodation.
28 Dec - 2 Jan 2011 Rally by me and artona at Messingham, near S****horpe. One spare place left. :wink: 
26 January 2011 Meeting with consultant/surgeon for quarterly.
February/March Up to Scotland for a month; visit nephew http://www.914outdoor.co.uk/content/view/15/29/ (live webcam)
25 Mar 11 - 28 Mar 11 MHF Rally at Newark Spring Fair
14 Apr 11 - 18 Apr 11 MHF Rally at Peterborough National MH Show
22 Apr 11 - 27 Apr 11 Meet with friends at a CC site for Easter
13 May 11 - 16 May 11 Meet at Woodbridge Inn Beer Fest, Wilts
19 May 11 - 23 May 11 MHF Rally at Newbury Southern MH Show
27 May 11 - 1 June 11 MHF Rally at Hamble Prim Sch, Hants
June/July TBA France and beyond
August 11 Edinburgh Tattoo 
August Bank Holiday 2011 The Global (hopefully!)

Also to fit in:
A visit to big sister. She has an aire (driveway!) just for us!
A weekend in York; a ruby wedding present
A visit Hull to Bruges; Sandra's 60th present from 3 yrs ago!

There you go Lala... will that do for now? You did ask. Remember, motorhomes are not just for fine weather; they're for the whole year through! :roll:


----------



## lalala

UncleNorm said:


> Hello lala! How are you?
> 
> There you go Lala... will that do for now? You did ask. Remember, motorhomes are not just for fine weather; they're for the whole year through! :roll:


WOW that's some calendar! And it all sounds to be lots of fun. We are going to France next week (weather permittiing) and will be there until the beginning of January, otherwise we'd have loved to come to the rally and taken up the one place left. We have been away to Libya (not in the campervan) so not posting much. Very very enjoyable holiday in some stunning surroundings.
I think that it's so good that you and Mavis and many others feel able to post about their illnesses and difficulties, because it makes the forum so much more human and enables us all to see that being open helps everyone.
Have a great time at Canterbury,
lala


----------



## Jezport

Great to hear you are through the Op and things went well.


----------



## SilverF1

Norm, glad you've cleared another hurdle on your journey. We hope the rest is plain sailing, as well as the the Hull _ Bruge trip.


----------



## cousinkatie

UncleNorm said:


> Hello lala! How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> lalala said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello Uncle Norm,
> really pleased to hear your news, it will give heart to others who are undergoing the treatment. So, apart from Canterbury, where and when is the next holiday, and will it be in the m/h?
> all the best
> lala
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thanks for the kind sentiments. But you must be aware that I am only following the lead of Mavis Locovan. She was told that her mesothelioma was terminal. How the flick do you learn to live with that? Yet all she has done for the last year or so is encourage others to be positive and open about their situation.
> 
> Moving on... So, apart from Canterbury,where and when is the next holiday, and will it be in the m/h? At risk of boring you...
> 
> 3 Dec - 7 Dec 2010 At Canterbury.
> 24 Dec - 27 Dec At son's house for Christmas; using MH as accommodation.
> 28 Dec - 2 Jan 2011 Rally by me and artona at Messingham, near S****horpe. One spare place left. :wink:
> 26 January 2011 Meeting with consultant/surgeon for quarterly.
> February/March Up to Scotland for a month; visit nephew http://www.914outdoor.co.uk/content/view/15/29/ (live webcam)
> 25 Mar 11 - 28 Mar 11 MHF Rally at Newark Spring Fair
> 14 Apr 11 - 18 Apr 11 MHF Rally at Peterborough National MH Show
> 22 Apr 11 - 27 Apr 11 Meet with friends at a CC site for Easter
> 13 May 11 - 16 May 11 Meet at Woodbridge Inn Beer Fest, Wilts
> 19 May 11 - 23 May 11 MHF Rally at Newbury Southern MH Show
> 27 May 11 - 1 June 11 MHF Rally at Hamble Prim Sch, Hants
> June/July TBA France and beyond
> August 11 Edinburgh Tattoo
> August Bank Holiday 2011 The Global (hopefully!)
> 
> Also to fit in:
> A visit to big sister. She has an aire (driveway!) just for us!
> A weekend in York; a ruby wedding present
> A visit Hull to Bruges; Sandra's 60th present from 3 yrs ago!
> 
> There you go Lala... will that do for now? You did ask. Remember, motorhomes are not just for fine weather; they're for the whole year through! :roll:
Click to expand...

whilst leaving their daughter at home to not burn the place down;P
party, party, party!!


----------



## locovan

They are saying on the news --If your ring finger is longer than your index finger you are less prone to have prostrate cancer.-----so start checking --its to do with testosterone !!!


----------



## pippin

Never take prost*r*ate (sic) cancer lying down!


----------



## locovan

http://www.nhs.uk/news/2010/11November/Pages/prostate-cancer-and-male-hormones.aspx


----------



## Hezbez

locovan said:


> They are saying on the news --If your ring finger is longer than your index finger you are less prone to have prostrate cancer.-----so start checking --its to do with testosterone !!!


Hi Mavis, other way round for the fingers I think;

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/therepor...nger_length_predict_your_risk_of_disease.html


----------



## locovan

Oh They said it on the news now i have to wait for 6 Oclock and hope they repeat it :roll:

Why I put it on here would Norman and other men look at their fingers and tell us if it is true.


----------



## UncleNorm

My ring finger is significantly longer than my forefinger (the one next to the thumb!) and that applies to both hands!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Hezbez

locovan said:


> Oh They said it on the news now i have to wait for 6 Oclock and hope they repeat it :roll:
> Why I put it on here would Norman and other men look at their fingers and tell us if it is true.


Yes, it will be interesting to hear what Norm and the other affected members have to say about their finger length.


----------



## JockandRita

locovan said:


> Oh They said it on the news now i have to wait for 6 Oclock and hope they repeat it :roll:


No you won't Mavis. :wink: >>Here you go<<

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## locovan

Thanks Jock

A British Journal of Cancer study found men whose index finger was longer than their ring finger were significantly less likely to develop the disease. 

I did get it around the wrong way then sorry Hez


----------



## locovan

Hmmm now Norman was your index finger longer than your ring finger
before the op as you are now cured ---????? :wink:


----------



## Penquin

UncleNorm said:


> My ring finger is significantly longer than my forefinger (the one next to the thumb!) and that applies to both hands!! :roll: :wink:


Sadly, that adds a little more support to the article about relevant lengths.......

But they did survey 1500 men with prostate cancer and 3,000 without to arrive at these correlations.

(At this point all men are expected to observe their own fingers :lol: ).

My index is slightly longer than my ring......

Dave


----------



## UncleNorm

*Three monthly review...*

Well, it's a while since I posted on this thread. A quick update, if I may... Yesterday saw Sandra and I meeting my consultant/surgeon for my three monthly review. Some interesting points were mentioned...

Apparently, my first biopsy, taken way back in April 2010, plus the scans of July 2010, showed the tumours to have a Gleason Score of 3 + 4 = 7. BUT... after my prostate had been removed and had been for biopsy, the Gleason Score was 4 + 4 = 8!!! The cancer was MORE ADVANCED and MORE AGGRESSIVE than initially thought. The tumours were actually touching the wall of the prostate sac!! 8O

My most recent PSA, from blood taken last week, was at 0.2 which sounds fantastic. But the consultant mentioned that, if my next reading in two month's time, and the one after that, is higher, then more MRI scans will be needed. If rogue cells are found, they would need zapping with radiotherapy. 

All I'm thinking now is "Aren't I lucky that I was offered that PSA blood test six months earlier than scheduled!" I think the _*early *_discovery of the cancer has stood me in good stead.

Again, I repeat the advice which many have accepted, and that is to get a blood test done as soon as possible. It is painless but could help detect a life threatening cancer.

_*Don't delay - do it today!!*_

A big thank you to the 18,882 people who have viewed this thread, and a huge thanks to the 200+ who have posted on it. :wink: 8)


----------



## Helgamobil

This is the best possible information and feedback Norm, thank you for continuing to post progress and advice - very good, sound advice. Your illustration of how fast the cancer can develop should serve as a serious warning for guys to get the PSA blood test done. This is not scaremongering, this is real life. In my husband's case there were no symptoms at all, it was just all going on inside the prostate, undetected. Like you and Sandra, we were lucky it was found early and the prostatectomy (less than a month later) seems to have removed the cancer completely - but one must always keep checking. We are still taking the Lycopene !

I hope your next blood test produces an even lower PSA and the beast has gone. Look forward to hearing your news anon.


----------



## locovan

Can I just say ---Its good to talk. I so admire you all as men dont talk about health, football, beer and booze :lol: yes but health is a no no.
Well done :wink:


----------



## pippin

_football, beer and booze_

You missed out the most important one - women!


----------



## locovan

pippin said:


> _football, beer and booze_
> 
> You missed out the most important one - women!


Funny enough I left that out on purpose didnt want to sound Sexist  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## busterbears

Very precise progress report UncleNorm, good to have the facts to focus on, you know where you stand, what to expect and can keep focused on the positive outcomes - long may your health continue to progress slowly but surely back to full fitness.


----------



## tony50

*Re: Prostate Cancer - my turn now! Results are in!*



UncleNorm said:


> Good afternoon dear friends, one and all! I wanna tell you a story...
> 
> On 4th December of last year, Derek (Hampshireman) told us of his prostate cancer and how it was going to be dealt with. I remember following Derek's thread closely. I even added a post to his thread because I had just started the same 'journey' and recognised so many points as Derek acquainted us with them...
> 
> As Derek said, _*"I have been questioned a few times as to why I have gone public on this since diagnosed back in the autumn. Several people, good friends and acquaintances thought it should be a private issue."
> 
> Derek continued, "My point is that I had none of the classic symptoms. I can drink several pints on a night and not have to get up through the night for a pee and still do even now. It was found by blood samples taken every 6 months since I had a "well man" exam at 65 when my GP recommended it.
> 
> "If I was say 10 years younger they would treat it rather than operate as it can affect your 'life style' as they put it. My wife and I would rather have me safe and healthy than worry about our sex life.
> 
> "Several chaps I have spoken to have since gone and started PSA tests and all so far are clear, but how else can you find out?"*_
> 
> Yes, indeed, how else CAN you find out?
> 
> Thank you, Derek for your openness and inspiration!
> 
> And so it is with me...
> 
> NO SYMPTOMS! That's me! My first 'happy accident' is having diabetes. I have blood sugars taken every 6 months. But every 12 months, come May, because of my family history - 5 dead from cancer - I have asked for my PSA to be done. Last November, out of the blue, 2nd 'happy accident', the lady taking my blood asked if I wanted my PSA checking, 6 months early. Her reasoning was simply, "Why not?" But it was this result that caught the eye (3rd happy accident) of the lady locum doctor who had me to the local Urology Department within 10 days. A PSA of 4 is OK; but 5.6, then 6.4, then 7.9, then 9.0... AuntieSandra and I didn't need telling what was going on!
> 
> Since April, I have had tests and scans. 24 May, we returned from the Newbury Show to be told _*"The tests have confirmed the presence of cancer in the prostate. It has been caught early, is well contained, moderately aggressive and very curable."*_
> 
> Today is Decision-Day. With much support from Family and Friends, _*I have decided to have 'open' surgery, as distinct from key-hole surgery. The idea is to remove the entire prostate, complete with the cancerous cells contained within. At the same time, the surgeon will remove the associated lymph nodes. The MRI scan I had a few weeks ago suggested that there was no cancer in my bones, nor in the lymph nodes "as far as we can see". The scan might be only 80% accurate, so to remove the 20% chance of something being missed, we'll have the lot out. If the surgery fails, or if there is a recurrence, then radiotherapy can still be tried.*_
> 
> The procedure will take place at Castle Hill Hospital, Cottingham, near Hull. It will be a Tuesday, probably late September, date to be finalised.
> 
> Good news... we can still go to the Global!!
> Good news... we can still help "artona" to do our Grange Park rally, near S****horpe, 9 - 14 September. Places available!!
> Bad news... we have had to withdraw from the Lincoln Season Finale.
> 
> So watch this space... and for anyone remotely interested, here's the message I put forward on Derek's thread last December...
> 
> _*I'm not ashamed to share my stories if, by doing so, I make just one person, male or female, think again about their well-being and make a correct decision. A suitable motto might be... *_
> 
> "Don't delay - do it today!"
> 
> Edit: for anyone just finding this thread, I go into Castle Hill Hospital on Monday, 20 September, for my operation on Tuesday, 21st. I should be in for 5 - 7 days and out of action for around 6 weeks. It's the result that counts.


Good Luck and we wish you well .

Tony A.


----------



## bigbazza

Thanks for the progress report Unclenorm, and here's to a positive future.


----------



## Helgamobil

How's things with you?
This will mean absolutely nothing to guys who haven't had a prostatectomy or other surgical treatment for prostate cancer, but I know Norm will understand - three cheers, after just nine months the pump is no longer needed!


----------



## UncleNorm

Good news indeed! I didn't need the pump! I may be only firing blanks but at least I can still cock the gun!!  :roll: :wink: :lol:


I go to see my consultant/surgeon this Wednesday to get feed back on my PSA. Two months ago, it was 0.2 which disappointed my man. He was hoping for nil.

If the level rises, we'll monitor more closely. If it rises some more, suggesting some rogue cells, then hormone and radiotherapy treatment might be used to finish the job.

Right now, I'm feeling as fit as a fiddle! :roll: :wink:


----------



## artona

Excellent post Norm, nice to hear.

Got some homework for you read this  

stew


----------



## JockandRita

UncleNorm said:


> Good news indeed! I didn't need the pump! I may be only firing blanks but at least I can still cock the gun!!  :roll: :wink: :lol:


Great news Norman.

Here's hoping that Wednesday's feedback is positive news. It's good to hear that you are feeling "as fit as a fiddle". :thumbleft: Keep it up pal, (pun intended). :lol:

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## locovan

artona said:


> Excellent post Norm, nice to hear.
> 
> Got some homework for you read this
> 
> stew


Im pinching that for my Facebook Warriors as it is so true.

Norman so happy for your good news so keep on having fun :wink: 
Im glad one of us has had good news


----------



## artona

Please do Mavis. I was with Norm yesterday as he was using his carpentry wizardry to repair a lovely wardrobe I have bought for Jessica.

Hopefully without deminishing the requirement for the proper medical attention I talked to him about my deep belief that the mind is the most powerful healer. 

stew


----------



## zappy61

Hi Uncle Norm,

I have been following you thread since it started and have my PSA done each year. When I went recently for my regular blood test I casually asked the nurse what was included and I was surprised to learn that the PSA test had been dropped. She explained that the doctor had given her instructions to drop it because it wasn't always reliable and some people got worried unnecessarily about the results! Anyway I insisted that I wanted it done as a patient right, and all information can be treated on merit. The point is when you have your blood tests do ask what is being tested for as you may think everything is OK when it may not be. Incidentally my result was 1 which I was told was OK.

Best wishes for the future,

Regards,

Graham


----------



## UncleNorm

Thanks for the replies. Have a nice day y'all!

Just to add a minor story about the vageries of the NHS...

My older brother, Alf, has been complaining about waterwork issues since 2005 but his doctor has been poo-pooing the complaints. More recently, largely as a result I think of my story, Alf insisted on more blood tests. These were done as requested, except....

the PSA was not included!! :evil: 

Anyhow, Alf has since had his PSA done, he has had the biopsies taken and YES, he has had confirmation of prostate cancer!! His Gleason Score is 7, the same as mine initially. He is due for scans next. 

He says he isn't worried about things because of the way I've handled it. I just blame it all on the inspirational Mavis! :roll: :wink:


----------



## coppo

UncleNorm said:


> Thanks for the replies. Have a nice day y'all!
> 
> Just to add a minor story about the vageries of the NHS...
> 
> My older brother, Alf, has been complaining about waterwork issues since 2005 but his doctor has been poo-pooing the complaints. More recently, largely as a result I think of my story, Alf insisted on more blood tests. These were done as requested, except....
> 
> the PSA was not included!! :evil:
> 
> Anyhow, Alf has since had his PSA done, he has had the biopsies taken and YES, he has had confirmation of prostate cancer!! His Gleason Score is 7, the same as mine initially. He is due for scans next.
> 
> He says he isn't worried about things because of the way I've handled it. I just blame it all on the inspirational Mavis! :roll: :wink:


Thats sad news to hear, i would be changing my GP immediately.

Its good that he's positive though, thanks to you Norman.
Paul.


----------



## peeter

*Prostate*

Hello U Norm.
I have been following your posts.I went to the doctor and asked for a blood test after reading your account.The PSA was 5.2.The inspection found the prostate to be firm on one side.I am now awaiting the results of my Biopsy on Thurs. with a lot of trepidation.Your posts have given me a lot of help.As you can see the age probably matters and I am rather surprised that the doctor did not advise a test before.If I did not have a motorhome I would not have seen these messages and it would have probably been too late.Incidentally the French system has been fast with the blood test,a CTscan an inspection and a biopsy all taking place within 2 weeks.


----------



## UncleNorm

Wow Peeter! I thought our NHS had been doing well, certainly in my case. But the speed of the French system will take some beating. All I can do is thank you for reading this thread and wish you bon chance! :wink: Keep enjoying the MH as much as you can. 8)


----------



## lalala

Uncle Norm,
so pleased to read that things are going well for you. You must be very relieved,
all the best
lala


----------



## wakk44

*Difficult Diagnosis*

This report proves just how difficult this condition is to diagnose;-

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12911174

15% of men with normal PSA levels will have prostate cancer and two-thirds of men with high levels of PSA do not have prostate cancer.

They do not advocate routine screening which just proves what a difficult cancer this is to detect.


----------



## pippin

I don't want to trivialise this but it seems that diagnosis of prostate cancer is like pi55ing into the wind.

If you can't then that is the time to seek medical attention!

Seriously, my GP told me there was no real point in my taking a PSA test unless there were other symptoms, even tough I am in my 60s.


----------



## UncleNorm

pippin said:


> I don't want to trivialise this but it seems that diagnosis of prostate cancer is like pi55ing into the wind.
> If you can't then that is the time to seek medical attention!
> Seriously, my GP told me there was no real point in my taking a PSA test unless there were other symptoms, even tough I am in my 60s.


And that takes us back to the very point that Hampshireman and I tried to emphasise, way back in December 2009. *WE BOTH REPORTED HAVING NO SYMPTOMS. *It was through other medical avenues that our cancer was found. Oh, by the way, my older brother Alf has recently been diagnosed with prostate cancer too. It sounds like that family gene of which I wrote many moons ago is still at work!! :evil:

Pippin, I'm just so pleased your GP is not mine!


----------



## JockandRita

pippin said:


> Seriously, my GP told me there was no real point in my taking a PSA test unless there were other symptoms, even tough I am in my 60s.


Mine wasn't quite so decisive at that, and he did offer to carry out the tests, however, he did tell me that often consecutive tests were often conflicting, and could eventually lead to unnecessary invasive surgery.

He is a very good doctor, especially with Rita's condition, and we both have a lot of respect for him, but as s a result of his information above, I am in a bit of a quandary as to what to do. I have just turned 54.

*Norman*, sorry to hear that your brother Alf is also a victim of the dreaded "C". 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## asprn

*My results*

I decided (long overdue) to go for a PSA blood test just over a week ago. The results came back on Wednesday.

0.6

I am assured by all & sundry that I need not be concerned.

Dougie.


----------



## UncleNorm

As a follow on from one of my previous posts...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1030280.html#1030280

I saw the consultant on Wed 23 March. My PSA was 0.3, up from 0.2, hardly surprised, more annoyed than anything.

Cheekily, I showed the consultant a copy of our Schedule of Motorhoming Adventures and explained how much AuntieSandra and I had been deprived of last year because of medical issues, tests, scans etc. I said we were hoping to make up for it this year.

I made it clear that any plans could be cancelled... at which point he left the room for a couple of minutes. He had gone to see his colleague in Radiotherapy. When he returned he assured me that I would be seen quickly and that radiotherapy could be _*finished *_by the beginning of May. "Have a couple of weeks to recover," the consultant said, "then get yourselves off to France!" Bless him!! :wink: 8)

This morning's post brought an appointment to see the Radiotherapist next Wednesday, 6 April. We can only wait to see what he has to say. Watch this space!! :roll: :wink:

Hiya Dougie! A straight PSA of 0.6 sounds wonderful, rather different from mine which in 10 months went from 4.0....., 5.6, 6.4, 7.9, 9.0... Thanks for checking yours out!!


----------



## asprn

*Re: My results*

The whole point of making the above post (which I forgot :roll: ) was to thank everyone for their encouragement to pull my finger out & get the test done (particularly UncleNorm for sharing his story in the first place).

So, thanks. 

Dougie.


----------



## pippin

Dougie - it is the doctor who pulls his finger out - after doing the pre-PSA test!!!


----------



## asprn

pippin said:


> Dougie - it is the doctor who pulls his finger out - after doing the pre-PSA test!!!


 :wink:


----------



## lifestyle

pippin said:


> I don't want to trivialise this but it seems that diagnosis of prostate cancer is like pi55ing into the wind.
> 
> If you can't then that is the time to seek medical attention!
> 
> Seriously, my GP told me there was no real point in my taking a PSA test unless there were other symptoms, even tough I am in my 60s.


My doctor said the same thing to me

Les


----------



## UncleNorm

lifestyle said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to trivialise this but it seems that diagnosis of prostate cancer is like pi55ing into the wind.
> 
> If you can't then that is the time to seek medical attention!
> 
> Seriously, my GP told me there was no real point in my taking a PSA test unless there were other symptoms, even tough I am in my 60s.
> 
> 
> 
> My doctor said the same thing to me
> 
> Les
Click to expand...

As I have said so many times now, I did NOT have any symptoms. I felt nothing unusual. I could pee for England. If I had taken the advice of the doctors of pippin and Les, my PSA would have continued to rise and the cancer would have spread outside of the prostate, into the lymph nodes and beyond, and become incurable.


----------



## Helgamobil

Too right Norm - its no joke. There are no symptoms, it just sits there like a time bomb.
Regular PSA tests are a sensible and, we think, vital check for every male over the age of 25. That sounds young, but think of the courageous Andy Ripley, a young man in the prime of life a Rugby player, fit as a fiddle.

Go get tested you guys - every last one of you.


----------



## teal

Had my TURPS done this Monday and out yesterday afternoon, no knowledge of anything what they found as told it can take up to two months for it to get back to them. The surgeon who done it was off yesterday so could not speak to him and the other guy who said it "looked alright" and did not have the surgeons notes so will have to wait.


----------



## UncleNorm

*Next chapter about to start...*

Just before we left Peterborough on Monday, our daughter Katie relayed a message she'd taken from Castle Hill Hospital, Cottingham, near Hull. This is the place where I had my major surgery last September.

My last report mentioned that the PSA was up to 0.3 from 0.2, so radiotherapy is to be undertaken.

Tomorrow, I report to CHH for a CT scan and tattooing!! A 4 inch square will be tattooed on my abdomen to ensure that each dose of radiotherapy hits the same spot. I'm already on hormones as part of the preparation for this procedure and there's a couple of other daily preparations that I won't mention!!

The actual treatment will start on 4 May and last for 20 working days. The staff don't do weekends!! So I should be finished by 1/2 June. Unless Sandra and I can come up with some other solution, that means 40 crossings of the Humber Bridge at £2.70 each way, plus 1.5 gallons of petrol each visit!! Total: about £16.00!!! per day :evil:

Because of the treatment, we've had to withdraw from a couple of outings, including Newbury. But we also need to look hard at our plans for France, starting 5 or 6 days after the treatment has finished. I sense that it might be wise to put that on hold for a few weeks, until all the radiotherapy activity has settled down. But I'll be baggered if they think I'm going to miss out on Hatton at the end of August!! :roll: :wink:

PS If anyone knows of a CL or CS within a a mile or so of Cottingham, please let us know. One transport solution could involve the MH and Sandra's small car. Set the £16.00 daily cost against a £10 a night camp fee, that makes for a cheap stopover, possibly for a few nights during the week.

Enough said.

Thanks for reading. And remember, those aches, pains, mysteries... get them checked out.

_*DON'T DELAY! DO IT TODAY!!*_


----------



## seamusog

You have been through so much Norm, you are an inspiration to us all. I am down to 0.1 Scan in three month,getting the inplants at the minute, possibly radiotherapy after the scan,fingers crossed,very best of luck to you, be thinking about you..seamus.


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hello Uncle Norm. Sorry to hear you have to have more treatment. Hope all goes wwell.

There is a 5van site I think it is ccc in Beverly near the Minster. We have used it when in that area after visiting family. It does get busy so booking advisable I will fish the site guide out and have a look for you. 


Regarding hospital trips for cancer patients & daily treatment. When I was about to have radiotherapy a few years ago now, these patients had car transport provided.


Motorhomer


----------



## xgx

Don't get too excited about the tattooing... just very small dots <pin head!

if you want any more than that you'll have to go private :lol: 

Good to hear that things are moving ...and I don't just mean the pre-treatment  

(thanks to your advice I asked for a PSA test; sorted, no probs, I was a bit concerned 'cos father had PC)

Be Well!


----------



## Zebedee

xgx said:


> Don't get too excited about the tattooing... just very small dots <pin head!


Not the one he wants - but dare not mention to Auntie Sandra!! :lol: :lol:

Hope all goes smoothly Norm. Haven't got my books handy but there may well be a CL or a CS nearby, and if you are not a member of the club it would be well worth joining just for your treatment period.

All the best.

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Norman,

It was very nice to chat to you at Peterborough. Sorry to hear off your problem.

There is a site on Beverley Road, Hull that might be ok for you, it is open all year. I have never visited it but I think Facts had a rally there many years ago. I could visit it to check it out for you if you so wish.

Lakeminster Park,
Hull Road,
Beverley
HU17 0NP.

Tel 01482 882655

GPS N53.8376 W0.4119.

Regards

Don


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hello again Uncle Norm. 

It is CCC cs on sheet 107.

Willow Lane Caravan Site
Willow Lane
East Yorks
HU17ORN

Tel 07989654863

Its about 8 miles from cottingham
Worth joining the club for if you have to pay 16 Quid a night This small netbook wont print the pound sign.
I will send you directions if you need them
Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hello Don

Nice to hear from you


We were on a rallywith mfacts & it was in the field next to the CS at willow lane unless there has been another rally nearby as well


Motorhomer


----------



## Don_Madge

MOTORHOMER said:


> Hello Don
> 
> Nice to hear from you
> 
> We were on a rallywith mfacts & it was in the field next to the CS at willow lane unless there has been another rally nearby as well
> 
> Motorhomer


Hi Elizabeth,

Long time no see.  

I hope all is well with you, regards to George.  

Don


----------



## asprn

Hi Norman,

Thanks for keeping us updated - it's an eye-opener! :roll:

Can I ask a (further) question about PSA levels? Should they be a big phat Zero, or is there some allowable tolerance? My test result which I requested three weeks ago, came back as 0.6, and the surgery as per their policy didn't phone me with the result as it was "normal" (I found out when I phoned them...).

Dougie.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Norm

Sorry to hear your going to be out of action for a while hope all goes well with the treatment and that you can join us soon.

We held a rally at this place when we visited the Swift Factory is was a bit out from Cottingham but ok if you have a car with you. The chaps there were very nice and its got some hardstandig and wi-fi, well it had when we were there oh and a small club house.

Greengrass Park

Jacquie


----------



## lalala

Hello Uncle Norm,
thanks for keeping us updated and we hope all goes well with the treatment. i am going to try to get my husband to go for the first test, it seems such a sensible thing to do.
with all best wishes,
Lala


----------



## Helgamobil

Hi Norm - sorry to hear about the to-ing and fro-ing and further treatment, but glad the medics are right on your case. Keep us posted please.

asprn - a PSA of less than 1.0 is usually considered "normal" or nothing to worry about, so 0.6 would be in this category. However, a single PSA test result tells you not very much - the value is in having regular tests and looking for any trend upwards (or downwards) or if the PSA is stable.

So again you guys - the message is......GET TESTED AND THEN KEEP GETTING TESTED AT LEAST ONCE A YEAR, EVERY YEAR. Don't think this only happens to someone else, get the tests done, give yourself and your loved ones peace of mind.


----------



## jhelm

I think it's good to keep this going as a reminder. I had my doctor visit last week and after 3 1/2 years I'm still doing well psa <0.05. Before this all started no one asked me if I wanted my psa tested, I asked for the test myself. My doctor doesn't use the word cured just keeps telling to get the psa every 3 months and a visit meaning rectal exam every 6 months along with yearly abdominal sonograms. 

My point in mentioning my good results is just to hammer home the idea of getting tested and early detection.


----------



## jhelm

By the way if you fear the test for fear of losing your prostate and the nerves around it and the subsequent loss of virility. Don't be afraid, insist on a nerve sparing surgery and given some time you can return to almost normal.


----------



## pippin

_almost normal_

Define.

Second thoughts - too much information!


----------



## jhelm

pippin said:


> _almost normal_
> 
> Define.
> 
> Second thoughts - too much information!


Nothing so offensive, I just can't make babies anymore but the fun is the same and I've already made 5.


----------



## peeter

*Prostate*

I was told that PSA 5.6 was normal for my age.Prescribed Avodart daily to bring it down over the next 6 months,as tests were negative.Best wishes Uncle Norm.I would not have had the tests without your advice.


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

I am sure Norman won't mind, if I tell you that he is unable to reply at this time, due to his PC being in for repair.

I have just spoken to him, and he is in good spirits. :thumbleft: 

Regards to all,

Jock.


----------



## JollyJack

We wish you well Norman. Thank you also for keeping this subject in front of everyone.

As mentioned by others it is important to get the PSA test. However I recommend you talk to your doctor about the implications of being tested.

I got tested just over a year ago - NO symptons whatsoever - just felt it was time to be tested - I was 63. PSA 6.1. Following a biopsy cancer found in 2 samples out of 12. I am now on active surveillance PSA down to 4.8 Gleason 6. The cancer is well differentiated at the moment and I get tested every 3 months.

I would rather know I have it and be able to do something about it than not know and do nothing.


----------



## Helgamobil

Can I recommend Lycopene (we buy it mail order and can recommend the company Healthspan, not an advert just a recommendation based on quality and price) which is a concentrated tomato extract in capsule form, taken daily it has been recorded as having the effect of reducing tumours in the prostate. Don't know if it has a similar effect with BPH, but as an antioxidant it cannot do you any harm. 

We know both the surgeon and the patient who did the trials with Lycopene, he has no other treatment and his most recent biopsy indicates still more reduction in the tumours.


----------



## The-Cookies

Only met Norm at Newark this year , but hope it all goes well for you, you will be in our thoughts 

John + Julie


----------



## UncleNorm

It's getting a bit late but I've got AuntieSandra's laptop so I can write a bit...

Thanks to all for the show of concern and support. We visited Castle Hill Hospital this morning. It took Sandra 35 minutes to find a parking space, by which time I'd had my first interview. Then on to the CT scan and tattooing. 

I now have my 20 appointments, starting 4 May, through to 1 June. They're all early morning, before 10.00, so the rest of the day should not be wasted.

We're still in a quandary as to travel or not. Thanks to everyone that has offered suggestions for overnight stops. It's all in the melting pot!!

Moving on... it looks like it's going to be a nice weekend, so that is what we'll focus on.

Here's wishing everyone a pleasant time and Happy Easter.


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi Norm,

Hope all goes well with the treatment, keep us informed with your progress, regards to you and Sandra.

Cheers Me and Cath


----------



## asprn

JockandRita said:


> I am sure Norman won't mind, if I tell you that he is unable to reply at this time, due to his PC being in for repair


Isn't that the whole point of the thread, Jock? (His "PC" being repaired..?)

:lol:

(sometimes black humour is the best tonic)

(...and sometimes it's the worst... 8O )

Dougie.


----------



## UncleNorm

> (sometimes black humour is the best tonic)


Hey Dougie, you'll understand it when I say that it is easy for depression to set in. So humour of any colour is the best tonic!! Absolutely! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## asprn

UncleNorm said:


> Hey Dougie, you'll understand it when I say that it is easy for depression to set in. So humour of any colour is the best tonic!! Absolutely! :roll: :wink: :lol:


It wasn't _very_ funny Norm, but it's always worth a try. 

Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita

asprn said:


> It wasn't _very_ funny Norm, but it's always worth a try.


It serves to show how "some" people's minds work, eh Dougie? :wink:

No connection to humour, (nor the medical condition) entered my head whatsoever, when I typed *PC*..........and now..... I think it was clever as well as funny, knowing the recipient personally and how he would view it. 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## locovan

Wishing you lots of luck in this new treatment.
My humour has flagged these past weeks and I tell you what depression soon comes in as I struggle to sort out round 2 of my treatment.
The feeling that the bugger can try and take over your body again is very depressing--so humour of any kind is good as you feel so much better for a laugh --so keep laughing Norman and keep making him laugh Dougie and Jock --he needs it :wink:


----------



## zulurita

Best wishes Norm for your next round of treatment. Hope you manage to continue your travels in between. Enjoy this weekend.


----------



## jhelm

I have mentioned this before but I guess it bears repeating, there is an additional test called the free psa test. Here in Italy if you ask for the psa test they do both. Or at least they did when I asked. The benefit is that by comparing the percentage of free psa vs regular psa the doctors can have a much better indication of the possibility that a psa say higher that 3 might indicate potential cancer. The additional benefit to the patient is that it might avoid having to do a biopsy.


----------



## busterbears

Best wishes for this next round of treatment unclenorm, will be thinking of you, mavis and all the others on mhf trying to live life to the full in the face of adversity.

Good luck, take care, happy easter and happy MHing


----------



## asprn

busterbears said:


> Best wishes for this next round of treatment unclenorm, will be thinking of you, mavis and all the others on mhf trying to live life to the full in the face of adversity. Good luck, take care, happy easter and happy MHing


Hear hear - same from me.

Dougie.


----------



## bill

Hello All.

My best wishes to UncleNorm as well.

It sounds like you're having the same treatment I did 20 days zapping and the tattoos. Although I think you've had other treatment prior to this??? Sorry have not gone back through this thread to confirm and there have been a number of others on this subject), where as I went straight into it.

For the benefit of others who wonder about threatments of this condition. I was tattooed on each hip and just below the navel. (it would be difficult to tell the difference between them and a blackhead, if I had any that is)These are used to line you up accurately on the machine. The head that directs the radio waves then swivels giving you a dose from the left, right and above. 

In my case I was able to carry on pretty much as normal although there was some discomfort, bowl and bladder disturbance to what had been normal (for me). 

This continue for a while after the treatment, I must stress though that it was nothing I couldn't handle but it may differ from person to person. Things have since settled down in that department to pretty much normal for the bowls but the bladder is still the more regular visits but I'm able to hold on for longer than before treatment.

With regard to 'getting personal' with the old girl. Well, directly after treatment the mind nor the body gave her, sorry, gave us much hope but gradually the mind has become more willing but the body less so. Even as an ex Sergeant Major I can't get it to stand to attention. So the next hurdle to jump is to get something done in that department. Not letting it get me down though, there's lots of things that can be done.

Oh, and I've had three blood tests since finishing treatment and they've all been less than 0.1 which the Oncologist tells me is really good. 

One final thing, this PSA business. As I understand it and has been said before it is not an exact science and depends on one's individuals case. In mine I think a couple of readings of 5.0 would give cause for concern and may kick radio therapy off again (because I've had this before they are unable ' very reluctant to do more biopsies, hurray). On the other hand there are men out there with readings running into the thousands, so I'm told. What happens with them I don't know.

If in doubt get checked out.

All the best 

bill


----------



## rosalan

Keep taking the wine Norman!  
Alan


----------



## SanDel

Hi Norman sorry to hear that you have got to go back and have more treatment. Hope the effects of the op are reducing. 
Do not have my second visit to the hospital till June16, so second PSA test two weeks before. The after effects of the operation have come on fine, plumbing still leaks abit, not all the time, but it can catch you out. Still under the hospital for the things that appened after the op., warfarin for the PE's on the lungs, and urosepsis witch have done damage to the kidneys. 
Since coming out of hospital in December , drove the car to Spain for 3 weeks in Feb, bought another M/H in April, and moved into holiday home in Suffolk. As nearly went with after effects, have to make the most of the gift.
Hope all goes well with you.
Deryck


----------



## Helgamobil

Good to hear from you bill - thanks for adding your comments and very frank description of life after the op. 

You are right about the PSA thing, normal for one person is not normal for another person - the doctors will rarely say anything about "normal" but they are looking for a trend - steady results, or upward/downward results - over the course of several tests. Any upward trend is usually treated with great interest!

Good luck to you both in tackling the personal issues, it takes humour, lots of it, and courage.


----------



## bill

Thanks Helgamobil.

I should say that I've not actually had an operation, although I was given the option.

My situation allowed radio therapy as an initial treatment to be a sensible choice. There are down sides though, like not being able to have an opertion now to sort out any future problems. 

But hey, there aren't going to be any.

Thanks again.

bill


----------



## Rapide561

*Norman*

Norman and Sandra

Apologies for the lateness with this, but we both wish you well with the treatments.

Russell


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello everyone. I thought I'd bring you all up to speed with my situation before AuntieSandra and I go off to France for a month.

My Radiotherapist Consultant made arrangements for my radiotherapy to start asap because of planned France holiday. I started treatment on Wed 4 May and had my 20th 'fraction' on Wed 1 June. All done!

We had opted for early morning treatments, all before 10.00am. Each visit to Castle Hill Hospital at Cottingham, near Hull, involved a 45 mile round trip, plus 40 crossings of the Humber Bridge. I had asked our friends on MHF for motorhoming options but Sandra insisted on returning home each day, to get on with the garden, and the washing and ironing, and I had a door to cut into the garage wall... blah, blah... :wink: 

Each day, we took the scenic route from Immingham to the bridge, nice and steady, 52 mpg. I drove there; Sandra drove home. We saw the fields changing, the trees and shrubs coming into leaf. Only once did it rain! On arrival at the Hospital, I would top-up with 3 cups of water to ensure a full bladder. Each appointment was on time or early, so we made a point of arriving 30 minutes prior. The entire exercise lasted about 10 minutes with each 'fraction' lasting 2 - 2.5 mins. On the way home, we often visited the Waitrose supermarket for a lovely latte and a Cumberland sausage in a bun. Delicious!!  We met our Hull-based MHF friends, Suedew and John Magoo and spent some very pleasant hours with them. Thanks to them both.  xx

Most days, we met the same inmates at the hospital. All were happy to talk about their cancer and treatment. Each had the support of a friend or loved one. And as for the Staff, they were all young females :roll: :wink: who were totally into their work. They were civil, helpful, courteous. Without exception, each wore a smile every day, especially Fiona, with the cold hands!!  It came as a shock when she started to adjust my position according to the laser and tattoos. Cold hands on my bare flesh!! 

And here we are now... We've delayed our France trip by a couple of weeks but a month will be fine. Lots to do. No doubt when we return there'll be an appointment to do bloods, before seeing the Consultant for an update... Until then...

Au revoir a bientot.


----------



## teemyob

*Cancer*

Beat It!

Best Wishes Norman and regards to Sandra.

Will you be sailing from Hull to France or?

TM


----------



## asprn

Hi Norman,

Greetings from Pennsylvania which is like Hull in so many ways - 109F/43C at 8:00 pm, nice people, plenty to do & see.... :lol: 

Keep on keepin' on, and give our love to Sandra.

Dougie.


----------



## locovan

Hi Norman so pleased you have sailed through all the treatment and you sound well and happy.
Its great the friend's you make and it becomes a little club really and you support each other.
Funny when cancer is such a frightening word and yet you find fun, weird that.
Have a great holiday just relax and enjoy.


----------



## bognormike

norm

good to hear that you're progressing well; have a great holiday


----------



## JockandRita

bognormike said:


> norm
> 
> good to hear that you're progressing well; have a great holiday


And the very same good wishes from Rita and I.

Best regards to you, Sandra & Katie.

Jock & Rita.

P.S. Just had the results of my PSA blood test, and it came out at 0.05

If it hadn't been for you, and others on this thread Norman, I wouldn't have known anything about a PSA test, nor the significance of possible results.

Thank you.


----------



## UncleNorm

Well thank you all for your kind words and good wishes.

*TM:* we always do Dover to Calais or Dunkirk, depending on the offers.

*Dougie: * You know we're only 20 miles from Hull. Strange that our temps yesterday only managed about 15C!! Warm enough for gardening. :wink:

*Mavis:* I agree, a club indeed. Very supportive friends on here, happy to share a joke or put things into perspective. 8)

*Mike:* We intend having a great holiday. It will be a classic motorhoming vacance - no planning, make it up as we go along. :wink:

*Jock:* That's a number I'd be happy to see in a few weeks' time. Apparently the measuring device doesn't do ZERO, which would be even better. 

Talking of putting things into perspective... I have to attend a friend's funeral at lunch time at the Grimsby Crematorium. 8O I met this friend and colleague some 46 years ago, when I was young. He went on to positively influence me in my private life, my teaching career and my refereeing career, training me to be an instructor and assessor. A summary of his full story is here:

http://www.thisisgrimsby.co.uk/gentleman/story-12738345-detail/story.html

69 years old, and I was expecting him to be here into his 90s!


----------



## suedew

We really enjoyed meeting up with you both, found the bit for my bucket, need to go back for the mop. :lol: 

John confirms the cumberland sausages are delicious. 

Have a wonderful time in France, looking forward to catching up with you when you get back.


Sue and John

P.S. Hope your DIY is completed till the next project :lol: :lol:


----------



## lalala

Norm and Sandra,
really pleased to hear that this stage of the treatment is over, you sound to have coped remarkably well.
France will be lovely in June, if you are going to the North let us know whether the drought is still evident in the fields - we thought all the usually fat cows were very skinny last month!
all my very best wishes,
Lala


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Norman.

Just noticed your most recent update.
Glad that's another hurdle passed.

Hope both of you have a fab time in France.


----------



## bigbazza

Enjoy Uncle, we're all in their with you.


----------



## dawnwynne

Glad you finished all those tests, now I hope you have a fantastic holiday in France!


----------



## bazzeruk

I am pleased to find this subject on the forum. I have just been told I need a Biopsy as my PSA has gone from 4.7 to 5.5 in just over a month. I only went for a test due to all the publicity telling guys of my age (59) to go and be tested. No real syptoms - I only pee a lot because I drink far too much tea and coffee! Examination showed no abnormality of Prostate. My point is that the Biopsy carries risks and can be very painful - I know I should go, but can any of you relate your experiences to put my mind at rest? The Biopsy will be done at Exeter. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## SanDel

Hi do have it done, I found it not very nice but there was not to much pain. You do bleed a bit after going to the toilet. They found that of 14 samples taken 13 had cancer. If you are unlucky and do find cancer you in all likely hood will be sent for MRI scan. I just had the operation to remove prostate last November last two PSA tests have both been 0.1. If your doctor is good he should give you all ths options, and tell you what he thinks is best for you, but do ask questions nomatter how silly they might sound.
Do have it done if it is cancer the quicker they find it the better it is for you.


----------



## jhelm

bazzeruk said:


> I am pleased to find this subject on the forum. I have just been told I need a Biopsy as my PSA has gone from 4.7 to 5.5 in just over a month. I only went for a test due to all the publicity telling guys of my age (59) to go and be tested. No real syptoms - I only pee a lot because I drink far too much tea and coffee! Examination showed no abnormality of Prostate. My point is that the Biopsy carries risks and can be very painful - I know I should go, but can any of you relate your experiences to put my mind at rest? The Biopsy will be done at Exeter. Many thanks in advance.


I am not telling you to go against the doctors advice, but if you want to be a little more cautious ask them to do a combination psa and free psa the two tests together will give you a better picture and perhaps spare you the need for the biopsi.

Get informed read about free psa on the internet.


----------



## jhelm

Have a look at the graph next to the heading free psa:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prostate-specific_antigen


----------



## EJB

The biopsy isn't actually painful it's just very uncomfortable and goes on for a bit while they take about 20 samples :roll:

*Get it done, get it sorted and don't mess about*. :wink:


----------



## bazzeruk

Great - I got my appointment from the RD and Exeter hospital. Strange, I thought, they have sent me a leaflet all about a Cystectomy. So I phoned and queried why I had this leaflet. The answer that came with a bored sigh was "because that is what you are booked in for". I suggested she should check and after a few minutes came back rather less arrogantly admitting a "human error" and that someone had made a mistake. Just as well they didn't book me in for a heart transplant!! Thankyou for boostng my confidence - not!!


----------



## bill

bazzeruk - I support what has been said about getting it done and it being uncomfortable rather than painful. I think I can speak with some confidence having had it done three times in as many years.

Whilst here, I had an experience similar to yours. Briefly, at one of my follow up appointments I saw a more junior member of the Oncologists team who was not very good at all. He said he would give me a follow up appointment for an MRI scan, if I remember rightly, when I went out of his surgery and handed my documents to the nurse she looked at them then me and said "Hang on a minute your not Mr ......... you're Mr ..........." . I said "Yes I know, why".

The doctor had given me someone elses documents to hand in. Well, all sorts of things went through my mind like 'did I get the correct results given to me in there', 'does he know what he's talking about' and so on. As it turned out no harm was done, for reasons it would take too long to go into here, and I got the correct appointment in good time. I does shake you up I know. I wrote to the head doctor an made it clear that I would rather see her in future which has since been the case.

Sorry if this is something else to give cause for concern but forewarned is for armed. Mistakes do happen so don't be frightened of asking questions and checking. If they get upset if you do don't worry because it's your health. 

By a long way I have nothing but praise for the way I have been treated during my treatment.

All the best

bill


----------



## bazzeruk

bill said:


> bazzeruk - I support what has been said about getting it done and it being uncomfortable rather than painful. I think I can speak with some confidence having had it done three times in as many years.
> 
> Whilst here, I had an experience similar to yours. Briefly, at one of my follow up appointments I saw a more junior member of the Oncologists team who was not very good at all. He said he would give me a follow up appointment for an MRI scan, if I remember rightly, when I went out of his surgery and handed my documents to the nurse she looked at them then me and said "Hang on a minute your not Mr ......... you're Mr ..........." . I said "Yes I know, why".
> 
> The doctor had given me someone elses documents to hand in. Well, all sorts of things went through my mind like 'did I get the correct results given to me in there', 'does he know what he's talking about' and so on. As it turned out no harm was done, for reasons it would take too long to go into here, and I got the correct appointment in good time. I does shake you up I know. I wrote to the head doctor an made it clear that I would rather see her in future which has since been the case.
> 
> Sorry if this is something else to give cause for concern but forewarned is for armed. Mistakes do happen so don't be frightened of asking questions and checking. If they get upset if you do don't worry because it's your health.
> 
> By a long way I have nothing but praise for the way I have been treated during my treatment.
> 
> All the best
> 
> bill


Many thanks - much appreciated


----------



## jonesy1

Hello bazzeruk.

My advice would be to have the biopsy and any further investigations.
Yes the biopsy is embarrassing, and can give a little pain at the time and a bit of an ache afterwards. Remember the staff are professionals and will be respectful, they will probably use a local anaesthetic. The test will show how fast growing and how dense the tumour is, that is of course if you have a tumour at all. That is the point really, this is a really distressing time for you, and you will want an answer as soon as possible as to what treatment you are going to need, if any.

When first discovered my p.s.a. level was 27. After 6 months of hormone treatment my p.s.a. level is down to 0.1. I go for radiotherapy in August and will find out if the hormone treatment has also reduced the size of the tumour.
I am now quite relaxed about it. Prostate cancer is treatable.
I really hope that all goes well for you. Please let us know how you get on. Any questions, please ask.

Les.


----------



## Helgamobil

Jonesy1 is right, the biopsy - absolutely, it will tell you so much more about the location, density and type of any tumour - or that there is no tumour. So give yourself the best chance of the best treatment.

So glad you guys are still on a roll with this and spreading the word at every opportunity. Any news of Uncle Norm?

One bit of good news - iI surgery is necessary, I can confirm 100% absolutely, total guarantee that you can still enjoy motorhoming without a prostate !!


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello Helgamobil. UncleNorm here!! :wink: 

I'm doing Diabetes/PSA bloods next Thursday and waiting for an appointment to see the Consultant Radiotherapist at the local Grimsby (Diana, Princess of Wales) Hospital. 

We've just had a month in France, some of it in Our Coral, some of it in hotels, but that's another story told in a thread by GeraldnAnnie.

At the present time, there's nothing I can't do that I could do before my diagnosis of prostate cancer. Life goes on. I have no discomfort when toileting, I DO nap in the afternoon, and early evening, and late evening... 

"Why don't you go to bed?" asks the wise one. 
"Because I'm NOT tired!" replies the cantankerous one!! :roll: :wink: 

More news when we have it...


----------



## JockandRita

UncleNorm said:


> "Why don't you go to bed?" asks the wise one.
> "Because I'm NOT tired!" replies the cantankerous one!! :roll: :wink:


 :lol:

Jock.


----------



## bazzeruk

Had the biopsy today. Yes, it was uncomfortable but Mr Crundwell and his team at Exeter were brilliant. They supported me while the whole procedure was carried out with two lady doctors talking to me while Mr Crundwell did the job.

It only took two minutes.

Now waiting for the results.


----------



## aldra

bazzeruk

yes     

My thoughts are with you

Aldra


----------



## rowley

My first biopsy was clear, but Chesterfield Hospital were so thorough that they did another two. On the last one they did discover the cancer. That was many years ago, and after a brachytherapy procedure at Leeds I have been clear of the cancer. Both Hospitals and staff were excellent.


----------



## bill

bazzeruk.

Best wishes with the results.

bill


----------



## locovan

bazzeruk said:


> Had the biopsy today. Yes, it was uncomfortable but Mr Crundwell and his team at Exeter were brilliant. They supported me while the whole procedure was carried out with two lady doctors talking to me while Mr Crundwell did the job.
> 
> It only took two minutes.
> 
> Now waiting for the results.


Oh that word "waiting" its the worse time but good luck and hope you have good news. So pleased it all went well though and that part is all over. :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm

Just in from the pub! :roll: AuntieSandra has been out with 'the girls' celebrating her birthday so cousinkatie (daughter) and I went to the pub to celebrate my good news:

AuntieSandra and I visited the Grimsby (Diana, Princess of Wales) Hospital this afternoon to see the Consultant Radiotherapist. I did bloods about three weeks ago and needed the PSA result. :?:

*My PSA was 0.05. That's as low as it gets!!  There's no zero. Back again in 6 months.* 

I'll settle for that! I wish similar success to everyone else who is in need of a good result. 8)


----------



## Hezbez

Great news UncleNorm! Thanks for the update.


----------



## teemyob

*News*

Brilliant news.

So glad to hear it too.

Be Lucky.

TM & Family


----------



## geraldandannie

Very well done, Norman. You deserve that little celebration. I've had a can for you too, tonight.

Gerald


----------



## aldra

Great news UncleNorm,

Really pleased for you and your family

Sandra


----------



## artona

That is such good news Norm and news you deserve mate. Now get in ya van and go enjoy yourself   

stew


----------



## grandadbaza

Great news Norm 
Really please for you

All our best Baza & Rina


----------



## JockandRita

Yep, as with all others, great news for you...........and Sandra & Katie.

Well done pal. :thumbleft: I'll have a wee wet for you later this evening.  

All the very best from us both,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## locovan

Brilliant the Dragon has been slayed-- love to hear that and great that you have been so positive as that really is the key to beating cancer a positive mind is an army to Cancer
Enjoy your freedom :wink:


----------



## rowley

Well done Norm. That is a fantastic result.


----------



## mandyandandy

So pleased for you and your family, now your thoughts can move onto enjoying yourself again.    

Mandy


----------



## seamusog

Well in there Norm,great news.
I get the results of my MRI scan next week, then start radiotherapy.Can't wait :roll: 
seamus.


----------



## blondy

*Cancer*

Had to ring hospital for results of tests for prostrate cancer, day after
Malvin show
Unfortunately I have it,Gleason score 9' now got to have bone scan
To see if it has spread, plus some other scan?.then treatment as appropriate.
Everything should be o/k as I have been through heart bypass and bowel cancer
Everyone should make the most of things as you don't know what's
Round the corner.
All the best to all with the same sort of problems.


----------



## busterbears

Fantastic news UncleNorm for you and your family, stay well  

Seamusog and Blondy - good luck for the time ahead


----------



## SilverF1

Good news, Norm. 


Hope Seamusog and Blondy do as well.


----------



## JockandRita

SilverF1 said:


> Hope Seamusog and Blondy do as well.


I'll second that one. :thumbleft:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## rowley

Seamusog and Blondy, success rate is very good. so I wish you both the very best. Worked well with me.


----------



## locovan

rowley said:


> Seamusog and Blondy, success rate is very good. so I wish you both the very best. Worked well with me.


Seamusog and Blondy I agree success rate is very good so please keep a positive mind that really is the secret believe me :wink:


----------



## Grumblewagon

As a new boy here, I've come in late on this. Over the years, I've read several articles by the doctor who discovered PSA, and he is at pains to point out that it is not in itself, a diagnostic test for prostate cancer. An elevated PSA level indicates that there may be something wrong that needs further investigation. He described it in one article as being little better than flipping a coin. 

My last GP and practice nurse both said that they did not do PSA testing unless there was a strong suspicion of a problem - mainly because of its unreliability. 

I think this is a great disappointment. It would be good to have a reliable test for this and other diseases. Until, it seems that many people find out that they have problems by chance.


----------



## blondy

*Cancer*

Having a clear poo test does not mean you have not got bowel cancer.
I had the test and months later mentioned to my GP, when asked
That I had seen dark blood in my poo, it was found I had bowel cancer
And had to have a large bit removed, so please be aware at all times.
That bit is o/k at the moment.
Cheers


----------



## patp

Fantastic news!


----------



## bazzeruk

Thanks to all who have wished me good luck with my test - it must have worked as the result was a resounding clear bell!

Couple of abnormal cells called ASAP (benign), but apart from that the consultant has asked for regular checks and unless the PSA goes above 7, he doesn't want to see me again.

Thanks to all the surgical staff at Exeter - you were brilliant.


----------



## rosalan

Whoopie!
Great news Uncle Norm!
Following your experience and that of another friend, I asked my nice lady doctor if I should have the test done. She asked if I had any symptoms and I answered that I had not. She then left it up to me but said that tests at my age could often give readings that should be investigated. I confess that the idea of a biopsy up the bum was not first on my list of fun activities and so declined the test.
I am now awaiting any extra visits to the loo or other demonstrations of disaster and will then hasten back.
'til then ... Good on yer Norm!
Alan


----------



## lalala

Great news for Uncle Norm and Bazzeruk .. huge relief for you both.
Hope Seamusog and Blondy get better news as well. Been offline for a while so just catching up on this thread,
Lala


----------



## jhelm

I guess I don't get it, As I have said before the combination of the psa and free psa tests gives a very reliable indication of the risk of prostate cancer. So what I don't get is why they don't do the free psa in the UK. As far as I know once real symptoms appear the cancer is advanced and ones chance for survival is reduced. So ask for both tests and don't wait to find out you have an incurable cancer.


----------



## Helgamobil

Hi rosalan
Waiting for "symptoms" is a bit of a lottery. Most of the guys we know of (including my old man) who suffered the blow of prostate cancer, had absolutely no symptoms at all, but had reached a critical condition and treatment (sometimes surgery) in many cases was urgently required.
Regular blood tests (PSA) are a pretty harmless affair, but could save a life. If a biopsy follows, so be it, it too could save a life. I must admit to being a bit shocked at any GP who simply asks if a guy is experiencing any symptoms.....


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Helga and all! And so the debate goes on... :roll:

I think what people need to understand is this...

1. If caught early, prostate cancer is curable.

_*2. If there are no changes in toileting habits, ie: no symptoms, how is a man supposed to know that he has a problem? Cancer is like the fog that creeps in on a November evening. We don't know it's there until we open the door.*_

3. If a man has prostate cancer but does not know it, it will spread, possibly quite quickly. By the time any alleged 'symptoms' start to show, the cancer might be far too advanced and so make the cure very difficult.

4. The PSA (Prostate Specific Antigen) test to which we keep referring does not, in itself, declare the presence of prostate cancer. But it serves as a very good hint that further investigation is needed.

I have a 73 year old brother, Alfred. Since 2005, he has been complaining to his doctor that he was worried about some symptoms that were showing, namely, frequent visits to the loo, especially at night, slowness in completing the task and that sense of not having finished... Alfred's doctor gave him PILLS!!

In the last year, partly as a result of my story, and partly because of a change of doctor, Alfred managed to have his PSA tested. Lo and behold, his results were high. More results were high... Eventually, earlier this year, Alf had a biopsy taken. Lo and behold again, the biopsy confirmed the presence of cancer in the prostate.

Because of the delay in confirming the cancer, it was more advanced than in my case and Alf's consultant decided that surgery was not an option. As I started my back-up treatment of hormones and 20 zaps of radiotherapy in May, Alfred was starting his _*major *_treatment involving hormone injections and 37 zaps of radiotherapy. It now remains for Alf to see how successful his treatment has been.

So, I had no symptoms. But, because of our family history of cancer, I'd been having my PSA tested yearly and my cancer was caught early.

On the other hand, brother Alfred had had symptoms for years but his doctor ignored them until it was almost too late.

And the message is...? _*Don't delay; do it today!*_

Finally, to all those folk who have read this lengthy thread and had their blood tested as a consequence, _*THANK YOU *_for making the effort. I hope you received the result you wanted but I also know some of you tested positive for prostate cancer or other illnesses. I wish you well with the treatment.


----------



## JollyJack

I have said this before. Two years ago at age 63 with no symptons AT ALL I decided to have a PSA test - PSA raised at 6.1. 

Biopsy revealed cancer in two out of 12 samples. BUT caught early  now I'm being monitored PSA every 6 months - second biopsy this summer same result.

Thank you to everyone who keeps this thread going don't delay get checked.


----------



## jhelm

And age is not a reason to not be tested. A fellow who lives near us is only 52. He had the same radical surgery I had but they also had to remove and found cancer in his lymph nodes. Now he is also doing some radiation treatments. I don't know more than that. Just that I was lucky that mine had not progressed and now at 4 years on my psa is still basically zero.

But also I am not so surprised that a doctor would not suspect cancer with frequent urination, difficulty etc. They are mainly symptoms of an enlarged prostate which is very common as we grow older and does not mean cancer. So the psa and free psa tests are the way to go starting in ones forty's.


----------



## peeter

*Prostate*

After 6 months of tablets my PSA reading has dropped from 5.6 to 2.1.Is it really necessary for it to go down to 0 at my age?I have another course of tablets for 3 months.Biopsy showed zero.I have always tried to avoid taking tablets of any kind.


----------



## blondy

*Prostate cancer*

At my biopsy I had a gleeson score of 9, max 10, I had 8 biopsy's
All had cancer, plus it had spread outside a bit.
Now on 3 weeks hormone tabs, then 3 monthly implants of hormone,
Followed by7weeks of5days a week radio therapy.
Everything should then be o/k, they don't like to give me chemo as my heart may be weak after my bypass.
Worst thing has been internal examination by finger,
Anyway all the best to everyone in similar situations.


----------



## Codfinger

Blimey Blondie sounds like you are going to be going thro it over the next few months, hope all goes well for you.
Chris


----------



## jhelm

*Re: Prostate*



peeter said:


> After 6 months of tablets my PSA reading has dropped from 5.6 to 2.1.Is it really necessary for it to go down to 0 at my age?I have another course of tablets for 3 months.Biopsy showed zero.I have always tried to avoid taking tablets of any kind.


What are the tablets, hormones? Having a certain amount of psa is normal for all ages.

Mine is only zero because I don't have a prostate.


----------



## UncleNorm

*Re: Prostate*



jhelm said:


> peeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 months of tablets my PSA reading has dropped from 5.6 to 2.1.Is it really necessary for it to go down to 0 at my age?I have another course of tablets for 3 months.Biopsy showed zero.I have always tried to avoid taking tablets of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the tablets, hormones? Having a certain amount of psa is normal for all ages.
> 
> Mine is only zero because I don't have a prostate.
Click to expand...

Fair comment from jhelm.

In reply to Peeter's question...

I'm on hormones by tablet (TO BE TAKEN BY MEN ONLY) and have been since before I started my radiotherapy in May. It's a major part of the cancer treatment. As I understand it, the hormones help to shrink any tumours, thereby making it easier for the radiotherapy to get rid of the remaining cancerous cells. I have to stay on the hormones for 6 months from the end of my radiotherapy, which takes us to 1st December. I'll check with the consultant radiotherapist around that time. It'll be good to cease taking them as I don't like the extra BUST I've developed!! :roll: :wink: But if this is all I have to worry about, so be it.

Another one for jhelm... I can beat your 52... I mentioned to Richard, our best friend next door, that I'd seen Robert going like the clappers down the main road on his bike. Richard told me that Robert had had his prostate removed some 2 years previously, which would put him at 48 years old. Cancer is quite indiscriminate and does not respect age.


----------



## rosalan

*Re: Prostate*

[quote="UncleNorm 
It'll be good to cease taking them as I don't like the extra BUST I've developed!!

Speak for yourself.... I could not take my eyes off it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Prostate*



rosalan said:


> Speak for yourself.... I could not take my eyes off it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I like it. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## blondy

*Prostate cancer*

Sorry I got it a bit wrong in my earlier posting, blame it on too much info in short time. I am in fact having hormone implants every 3months for 3years plus the radiotherapy, just had first one in stomach,
Very large needle, I think I dearent look I just felt it.
Cheers


----------



## UncleNorm

*Re: Prostate cancer*



blondy said:


> Sorry I got it a bit wrong in my earlier posting, blame it on too much info in short time. I am in fact having hormone implants every 3months for 3years plus the radiotherapy, just had first one in stomach,
> Very large needle, I think I dearent look I just felt it.
> Cheers


I'm not quite sure what you got wrong in your previous post but, no problem any way. :wink:

I do commiserate with you regarding the LARGE needle. I've not been there yet, thank goodness!!

I wish you well during your treatment and also wish you a happy result.

This afternoon, AuntieSandra and I visited our local hospital to see the Consultant Oncologist/Urologist, the guy who carried out the major surgery on me, just over a year ago. (Doesn't time fly when you're having fun?!) Last Friday, I did 'bloods' for a PSA reading. Back on 24 August, it was 0.05, as I reported here. Today's news was that it was "not measurable as it's below 0.05." The Consultant brought up a graph showing my PSAs going back to November 2008. There was the rapid climb, followed by the sudden descent... 4.0; 4.0; 4.0; 5.6; 6.4; 7.9; 9.0; 8.8; 8.6; Surgery; 0.2; 0.3; Hormones and radiotherapy; 0.05; <0.05...


----------



## Helgamobil

Lovely to see the numbers going down - hope you are feeling fit. You are pretty inspirational for all the guys out there just starting, or going through their treatment or surgery.
My man is fit and well, and all his PSA readings are "undetectable". Much blessed.


----------



## suedew

Glad to hear all is well with you Norm, long may it continue.

Sue n John


----------



## aldra

Brilliant Uncle Norm

Love to Auntie Sandra  

Aldra


----------



## locovan

Seems we have missed this report so Congratulations Norman :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi everyone! Doesn't time fly when...? Thanks for looking in again! We're approaching 50,000 viewings of this cancer thread. Clearly, it is of relevance to many of our MHF friends.

It's 2 months ago, 5 October, that I did my last progress report which included this:

_*"This afternoon, AuntieSandra and I visited our local hospital to see the Consultant Oncologist/Urologist, the guy who carried out the major surgery on me, just over a year ago. (Doesn't time fly when you're having fun?!) Last Friday, I did 'bloods' for a PSA reading. Back on 24 August, it was 0.05, as I reported here. Today's news was that it was "not measurable as it's below 0.05." The Consultant brought up a graph showing my PSAs going back to November 2008. There was the rapid climb, followed by the sudden descent... 4.0; 4.0; 4.0; 5.6; 6.4; 7.9; 9.0; 8.8; 8.6; Surgery; 0.2; 0.3; Hormones and radiotherapy; 0.05; <0.05... "*_

However, I'm still not done! :wink: Since 7 April, before I started radiotherapy, I was put onto hormone tablets. Apparently, they help to diminish any tumours and make the radiotherapy more effective. An interesting side effect though... I mentioned somewhere how they might cause breast enlargement and tenderness.  That's true!!  I had to keep taking the tablets for 6 months after the end of the radiotherapy. Well, that would be 1st December, so I have just stopped taking them!! Thank goodness!! Maybe I can now get my manly figure back!! :roll:

I see my consultant again on 21 December, to discuss a minor issue involving the neck of my bladder. Otherwise, I'm feeling fine, and feeling very, very lucky. If I have to put up with this 'minor issue' for the rest of my time, I'll settle for that.

One development from the radiotherapy: Because of my family's cancer history, I agreed to become part of a study, being undertaken by the Institute of Cancer Research, to try to identify the prostate cancer gene. The Institute now has my blood and has my permission to access the biopsy tissues that were taken from me. They are kept safe somewhere. I didn't know that!! :roll:

So there's a bit more information for you all relating to my cancer tale that has been running since November 2009. My consultant is convinced that there will be a happy ending. In the meantime, I've got our lounge looking like a building site. But it will be sorted by Christmas. So in that respect, I'm back to normal!! :roll: :wink: :lol:

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## locovan

So glad you are back to normal :wink: 

They do keep every Bi-Op they do and i found that amazing as they had to go back to mine.
I have had a second Bi-Op and they have put that into research --it makes you feel good to know you are helping the future.

Keep progressing well Norman it make's you live life differently doesnt it. :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

Very well done, Norman. Great to hear everything ticking along nicely  

Thanks for the update.

Gerald


----------



## blondy

Glad every thing going o/k Norman, I start my radio therapy jan 9 
5days a week until march 23' then we can get back to normal and out in the M/H hopefully.
Happy Christmas every one, if I forget later.


----------



## rosalan

I am wondering if Auntie Sandra appreciates your healthy state, when it means demolishing the home. :lol: Perhaps a mild dose of Flu could protect the happy home and slow you down a little.
Keep the flag flying!
Alan


----------



## EJB

Blondy, the injections get easier, especially if the nurse has cold hands 8O 
For some reason I got 5 years?


----------



## UncleNorm

blondy said:


> Glad every thing going o/k Norman, I start my radio therapy jan 9
> 5days a week until march 23' then we can get back to normal and out in the M/H hopefully.
> Happy Christmas every one, if I forget later.


Wow Don!!  That's 11 weeks at 5 a week = 55 zaps. I wish you well. However, if it's anything like I had, it's pain-free and quick. The Staff were superb. We got to know the radiotherapy team, all young females (!) but we also formed like a club with the other visitors, many of the patients being far worse off than me. 

AuntieSandra and I opted for early morning appointments, all between 8.30 and 10.00. We made a point of enjoying each day out. We avoided motorways and major roads, preferring the scenic route each morning. It was wonderful watching the fields and hedgerows changing, and seeing the farmers busy at work. We called in on friends, met up with friends, visited a Waitrose with a lovely cafe and generally made the best of the occasion. 

I hope you can manage something similar, Don. :wink:

Happy Christmas! :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm

Well, last Wednesday, AuntieSandra and I visited the Diana, Princess of Wales, Hospital at Grimsby to see my Consultant Surgeon for feedback on my earlier 9th November visit.

He wishes for me to continue the daily self-catheterisation which is designed to keep the neck of my bladder open. Collateral damage from the major surgery I guess, but if I have to perform this DSC procedure for the rest of my time, so be it.

The REALLY good news though... _*the Consultant Surgeon (Urology/Oncology) has discharged me from his care!! *_

I still have to see the Consultant Radiotherapist in February but I'm happy to draw a line under the cancer side of things. I just need to convince travel insurance companies that I no longer have cancer. For 4 weeks in Canada, SAGA want a premium of £861!!! :evil:

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all those in need.


----------



## JockandRita

UncleNorm said:


> clipped.........The REALLY good news though... _*the Consultant Surgeon (Urology/Oncology) has discharged me from his care!! *_
> 
> I still have to see the Consultant Radiotherapist in February but I'm happy to draw a line under the cancer side of things. I just need to convince travel insurance companies that I no longer have cancer. For 4 weeks in Canada, SAGA want a premium of £861!!! :evil:
> 
> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all those in need.


Great news Norman. You, Sandra, and Katie must be so pleased.  *Congratulations* .

Are you able to get hold of a copy of the Consultant's discharge notes, for the insurers, or a typed letter from his secretary?

All the very best. See you soon.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## locovan

Brill news so Happy Christmas you two and a very happy new year
:smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros:


----------



## bjderbys

Great news Norman, absolutely brilliant.

Merry Christmas

John & Christine


----------



## rowley

Great news Norm 

Don, trust that all goes well with your treatment. I went the Brachytherapy route and everything seems to be fine.


----------



## jhelm

Good news Norm, your story makes me feel so fortunate that my story has been so much easier. PSA <0.05 since my surgery four years ago and no bladder problems worth talking about. I appreciate my good luck, but it is hard sometimes to not wish it had never happened and to not be afraid of the future. They still make me do psa every 3 months, 6 month digital exam, and yearly ultrasound exam and don't make any guarantees.

Merry Christmas to all and especially to all who share this common problem.


----------



## litcher

Great news, Norm, and what a fantastic Christmas present!

Viv


----------



## rosalan

Destry rides again! Yipee!!       

Alan


----------



## zoro

Great new Norm.
Lets hope 2012 is a fab year for you all.

Steve & Jo


----------



## seamusog

Great to hear that Norn, I've been thinking of you.
I've had all the prelims done and my treatment starts on Tuesday.
After what you have been through this good result is no more than you deserve,well done.
seamus.


----------



## Hezbez

What a great Christmas present Norm. Really pleased to hear your news.
Best wishes to Sandra and you for the festive season.


----------



## JollyJack

Great news Norman!

Have a great Christmas and best wishes for a happy healthy 2012.


----------



## suedew

Delighted to hear your news.

What a great start to Christmas and the New Year.

All the best to you, Sandra and Katie, not forgetting the rest of your family too.

Sue and John


----------



## blondy

All the best Norman,
MERRY CHRISTMAS and a brilliant new year.


----------



## patp

Great news Uncle Norm. Hope you get the insurance sorted!


----------



## UncleNorm

patp said:


> Great news Uncle Norm. Hope you get the insurance sorted!


Hi Pat and Chris!! I hope you're both well?

Insurance? Not a nice word in our household!! :evil: For 4 weeks in Canada, SAGA's computer wanted nearly £900!! :evil:

So we tried the insurance company attached to the airline agent. By the time we'd finished with the Medical Screening Team, we'd reached just short of £700!! :evil:

So... So then we tried the AA. Four years ago, for 6 weeks in Louisiana, they took £88 but there was no mention of cancer at that time. Yesterday morning, Sandra and I sat with the phone between us, on 'public' so each could hear what was being said. We went straight into the AA's Medical Screening with a young trainee. I could hear her trainer in the background!! :wink:

We answered exactly the same questions as the other two companies, and gave the AA exactly the same answers. (At least they were all singing from the same hymn sheet!!)

After the interrogation was over, the trainee announced the premium...

... _*£336!! *_    

Then she added, "We can do it cheaper! If you take out annual, multi-trip cover, it will be only _*£315*_."  8O  8O

Dilemma... £900, £700 or £315. Guess which offer we accepted. :roll: :wink:


----------



## patp

Yay!! Let's hear it for the AA    

Glad you got it sorted. Onwards and upwards. Saw a primrose yesterday. The grass looks greener - soon be Spring...........


----------



## aldra

Excellent news for you both

Enjoy Canada 

Aldra


----------

